#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-03
<reya276> Morning Everyone; Happy New Year to all!
<DammitJim> Merry Christmas and Happy New Year, everyone!
<reya276> Hey maybe one of you guys can help me out with this issue I'm having. I'm trying to create a Startup USB disk to install Ubuntu on a persons Laptop(first 2011 Ubuntu install!) but I can't seem to be able to select it and create it.
<reya276> the US is formated as an EXT4 right now.
<reya276> *USB drive
<reya276> bah never mind I'll use a CD, thanks
<zoopster> reya276: under disk to use...you cannot select the drive?
<reya276> no I can select it but for some reason the "Make Startup Disk" is not enabled thus I can't create the USB startup
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I seem to recall having that same problem.  I'm trying to brainstorm on what the solution was.
<maxolasersquad> I think I had to let the GUI reformat my desk, by clicking "Erase Disk" and taking it from there.
<itnet7> maxolasersquad: that is exaclt what I did with one of my usb sticks and it worked
<itnet7> Happy New Year everyone!!
<itnet7> s/exaclt/exactly/
<rmcbride> Happy New year
<itnet7> Hope you're doing well rmcbride !
<rmcbride> I managed to keep from freezing to death last month itnet7 :)
<itnet7> +!
<itnet7> +1 i meant!
<itnet7> :-)
<DammitJim> what does this mean? http://xkcd.com/840/
<itnet7> you SERIOUSly don't get that DammitJim ?
<DammitJim> nope
<DammitJim> lol
<itnet7> You know silly putty, you can play with it do what ever you want even copy comic strips
<itnet7> well that's serious putty
<itnet7> you can't touch it, it's too serious to play and mold, etc.
<rmcbride> SRS putty is SRS
<itnet7> :-) That strip brightened up my day
<DammitJim> LOL
<itnet7> In fact printing it for posting outside the cube now
<itnet7> DammitJim: You're right about 3 people that have walked by, do not get it either!
<DammitJim> lol
<maxolasersquad> I had to look up today's strip.
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 happy new year my friend. hows everything going?
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: good, and you?
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 pretty good. been away from computers the past couple of weeks. what have u been up to
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: me too, I have been hanging out with Family, and have been geocaching alot during the holidays!
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 lol!! thats good though (to spend time with the fam). diid u update ur cv yet?
<itnet7> sadly, no
<itnet7> soon though, I did work on it
<itnet7> but only slightly
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 dude it should not take you too long... 1 hour at most lol
<itnet7> I know... I know... I will do it, thanks for encouraging me! :_)
<itnet7> I really do need to 
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 no prob man but seriously you have been telling me the same for the past year
<itnet7> I am working on it now!
<RoAkSoAx> thats good then... u on vacation?
<itnet7> No, I am taking Friday off though
<itnet7> and I have only taken two days off over the Holidats
<itnet7>  /s/Holidats/Holidays/
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7 oh wow!! anyways im off need to get some stuff done. take care man!!
<itnet7> cool, talk with you soon, thanks again!!
<dantalizing> yay
<dantalizing> happy new year
<dantalizing> morning all
<crashsystems1> Afternoon here
<crashsystems1> Probably over there too now that I think about it
<dantalizing> lies
<DammitJim> is there a limit on how many files you can have in a directory?
<itnet7> Hey there dantalizing !
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-04
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Local Community IRC Chat !! || Happy New Years!!! Next Team Meeting: Tuesday, January 10th, 8:00 pm EST || Please add your discussion items and Ideas to our Meeting Agenda located here: http://tinyurl.com/ubuntu-fl-agenda || http://www.ubuntu-fl.org
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<tiemonster> happy new year
<dantalizing> morning
<reya276> Wow KOffice 2.3 looks great
<reya276> is there a way that I can download Krita 2.3 for Ubuntu 10.04?
<reya276> they don't seem to have a PPA for Ubuntu
<reya276> does this "1:2.3.0-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1" mean that is version 2.3
<dantalizing> yes ... either that or its a sign of the impending apocolypse
<reya276> LOL
<reya276> dude how have you been man
<reya276> long time don't speak bro
<reya276> the last thing I heard from you was something about CSS
<reya276> I'm looking at this repository so I can install Krita 2.3 to test http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kubuntu_updates?dist=lucid
<reya276> yeah I just added that repository but when I search for krita all I get is this version http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kubuntu_updates?dist=lucid
<reya276> oops
<reya276> 1:2.1.2-0ubuntu1 (krita)
<dantalizing> sry reya276 i had gone out to get something for lunch
<reya276> is cool, I'm trying to find a PPA for Krita 2.3 but it seems like there is none, I added a Kubuntu backports PPA but no Krita
<reya276> It seems like the only thing I get when I search in synaptic is Krita 1:2.2.2
<dantalizing> ubuntu is trying to fix this type of situation ... but for now it looks like you'll have to wait until someone packages it up
<reya276> could you tell if Krita is in this repo http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/kubuntu-ppa_backports?dist=lucid
<dantalizing> doesnt look like it , but you should be looking at a maverick ppa anyway, no?
<dantalizing> it is in the maverick ppa
<dantalizing> http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages
<reya276> no because I'm running Lucid on this PC
<dantalizing> oh
<reya276> Yeah I have too many important apps running on here to upgrade
<reya276> I'm also on 64bit
<reya276> I can't even find an actual stand alone DEB file
<reya276> man I have heard some cool stuff from folks that have tried it, if it can replace GIMP and I can do PRINT work then I will use this as my main PS replacement
<reya276> ah this sucks http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-10.10/kubuntu-backports-amd64/krita_2.3.0a-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_amd64.deb.html
<reya276> oh could I use this http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/pool/main/k/koffice/krita_2.3.0a-0ubuntu1~maverick1~ppa1_amd64.deb
<reya276> what does the "a" means after Krita_2.30a?
<reya276> does it stand for alpha?
<maxolasersquad> reya276: According to the Krita website, that version is the "stable version aimed at developers, testers and early adopters, not at end users"
<reya276> well I'm actually looking at this and it says its ready for production use http://krita.org/component/content/article/9-krita-updates/66-krita-230-released
<reya276> so I'm trying to get 2.3 for Ubuntu 10.04 64bit if you can find a deb or a repository link for me that would be great as I have a Wacom Tablet here and I would like to test it and see how it stacks up against GIMP
<reya276> this way I can point my fellow graphics designers whom are eager to switch from Windows to Ubuntu and they have not because GIMP does not provide Print(CMYK) model output
<reya276> but Krita does and if this version is as great as some people are claiming then people can now have a true alternative to PS and Windows
<reya276> How can I install a .tar file, it seems like the only way I'm going to be able to install Krita 2.3
<jamalta1> reya276: a .tar is just an archive, so it either contains the source or the binaries for what you want to install
<jamalta1> can you open it with the archive app? I forget the name
<maxolasersquad> file roller
<reya276> oh this .tar file is the whole Koffice
<reya276> man could they not just offer the singel app
<maxolasersquad> reya276: Are you trying to get 2.3 instead of 2.1?  2.1 is in the repos.
<jamalta1> reya276: is the version in apt not up to date?
<maxolasersquad> It would be nice if we could get the major Linux players to agree on a single package management system.
<jamalta1> yeah i know what you mean
<reya276> well I think that whom ever is maintaining Kubuntu should release a package of the new version
<reya276> is like saying ok we got new stuff but since your on 10.04 you can't get it
<reya276> so it a sense is like MS telling XP users to move on(well in their case is understandable 13+ years on XP) but my point remains the same
<reya276> bah even the .Tar file is messed up
<reya276> tried to download it and it failed
<reya276> I swear I wonder if it is the Devs hyping this thing up so us designers can go crazy over this and in the end it sucks
<reya276> I would be sooooo MAD
<maxolasersquad> reya276: That's a pretty common complaint about Ubuntu, but it is kind of how Ubuntu works, as well as many other Linux distros.  A version of Ubuntu is, essentialy, a specific version of many pieces of software.
<reya276> right....but I think that if they release say a new version they should at least provide some kind of PPA like most other pieces of software do, for some reason it seems like KDE does not do it because although they say 2.2 is supported by 10.10 but then what happens with 2.3
<reya276> just a bit confusing
<reya276> on their part, is like they have not caught up to the times, hardcore linux users are not the only ones using this thing, time to wake up and smell the coffee for some of these folks
<reya276> either that or it seems like they don't want non-hardcore users within their exclusive club which would be a shame if that were the case
<reya276> I have read post out there that they sometimes don't provide a way to install it on Ubuntu just because they want to stick it to Ubuntu just because Ubuntu is more popular right now
<reya276> man that sucks and is a shame that these folks think that way, I think that anything that helps Linux growth is good period
<maxolasersquad> Yeah, PPAs are the way for vendors to provide updated software on Debian distributions.
<maxolasersquad> That post you read was probably baseless speculation.
<maxolasersquad> Most people who really do hate Ubuntu on the grounds that it is the most popular distribution (though they'd never actually admit it) are usually not the people actually out there doing real work making real things happen.
<maxolasersquad> they tend to just be sofa critics.
<dantalizing> everyone loves to hate the top dog
<dantalizing> i keep telling this story, but a year or two before Ubuntu started, people were calling RedHat "the Microsoft of Linux" ... funny how all of a sudden nobody has complaints about redhat ... 
<rmcbride> one of the "special" aspects of 10.04 is that it's a LTS release. The rules for getting updates into an LTS are very specific, and generally only result in security bugfixes going in
 * rmcbride is looking up info on this Krita package now
<rmcbride> Oh I see. Very nice looking.
<rmcbride> 2.3.0b-0ubuntu1 is in the Natty Narwhal alpha, FWIW
<rmcbride> ah, yea since it's part of koffice a simple backport is not really simple unfortunately
<rmcbride> I will say that it looks very much like krita is more of a Corel Painter type program than a Photoshop/GIMP type program
<maxolasersquad> Sometimes you can install the .dev from one version of Ubuntu in another.  I would try it in a VM first, though.
<rmcbride> yea you usually can do a force install of a .deb from one version to another, but wiht all the dependencies that koffice is likely to have, I'm not sure that will work. VM would be the way to test that
<rmcbride> for certain
<rmcbride> that's why I was going to see if it was a easy backport. It's not likely to be since it's part of a large suite of applications.
<rmcbride> and I don't know a whole heck of a lot about backporting KDE stuff anyhow (yet)
<reya276> maxolasersquad, hah lol I like that "Sofa Critics" I will be adding that one to my arsenal
<reya276> rmcbride, well no because you can do straight photo editing in Krita just like you could in GIMP and then you also have the plus of having Painter type of effects that GIMP sometimes lacks
<rmcbride> reya276: Cool. Certainly seemed like it would work, but from the wikipedia article I wasn't sure. When I get some time I'll have a look at 2.3 on one of my 11.04 boxes
<reya276> rmcbride, but I'm more concern with the fluidity of the application if the video is any indication of how it performs then I'm all in. Also there is the single window which GIMP lacks and it has GPU acceleration
<reya276> what really sucks about it is that I can't test it, specially since I have a tablet here and at home it would have been nice to take it for a spin so I can actually write a decent review of it
<rmcbride> Yea I only have a very small tablet, and I haven't tried it on my 11.04 box yet. Something with media simulation like painter has would be neat
<reya276> ok just to be clear on Ubuntu 10.10 I can install Krita 2.3?
<rmcbride> well
<rmcbride> The problem is that it's part of koffice
<rmcbride> and koffice 2.3 is likely to have specific version dependencies
<rmcbride> which also won't be directly in 10.04
<rmcbride> 10.10 rather
<rmcbride> at least on my laptop it shows 2.2 as teh version that can be installed.
<rmcbride> there is no reason why it would not work, if all dependencies are met
<rmcbride> one sec let me try something
<rmcbride> ah, I dont' have those sources configured on this machine... hmm
<rmcbride> reya276: it looks like it's in the kubuntu backports repo for 10.10. one sec and I'll get you the apt source lines
<rmcbride> reya276: if you follow the "adding this PPA to your system" instructions here: https://launchpad.net/~kubuntu-ppa/+archive/backports you should be able to get it installed. All of the dependencies should be met this way
<rmcbride> there is a wider source for backports as well I think but this one won't upgrade your entire system to stuff that is post-Maverick
<rmcbride> Basically two of the kubuntu maintainers have already backported it, but it won't be accepted into maverick main since maverick has already released. Using that  backport PPA, you can still install the newer version.
<reya276> rmcbride, ok but that solution is only for 10.10 not 10.04 right
<rmcbride> reya276: chekcing. they have 10.04 packages in that PPA too
<rmcbride> but
<reya276> yes it looks that way
<rmcbride> it doesn't look like they have koffice. still looking
<rmcbride> Yea looks like there's not  a backport of that to 10.04. Not a huge surprise given the release date on 2.3
<reya276> rmcbride, thanks for the research. I appreciate it
<rmcbride> reya276: no problem. Thanks for the pointer on the app. Look interesting
<reya276> yeah I'm going to try it when I get home if it actually works on 10.10 as I have that at home
<reya276> I will let you know how it works with the Wacom intous4 tablet
<reya276> I remember at some point the Krita team was looking for people to either donate/test their apps with tablets
<reya276> but don't know what happen. I hope it supports them
<rmcbride> There's definitely tablet support in there from waht I saw
<rmcbride> I don't have one hooked up here. I couldn't work out how brushes worked either, but I'm working right now and wan't get to it for a while
<reya276> rmcbride, awesome then I'll give it a shot and see how it goes tonight, thanks
<rmcbride> reya276: you're welcome. I'm interested in hearing how it goes.
<reya276> man I hope it works well at least better than the GIMP because if it does we will have one more thing to BRAGG about
<reya276> hey 2.2 works on 10.04 right
<reya276> let me install that just so I can get familiar with it
<Lupine> join #gnote
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-05
<shadowchaser> hello all once again I come to the forum for help with unbuntu can any one help?
<reya276> How can I fix my update manager so that it stops telling me that my repositories are out of sync?
<maxolasersquad_h> sudo aptitude update ?
<maxolasersquad_h> reya276: ^^
<reya276> no it keeps failing
<maxolasersquad_h> If that doesn't do it, post the exact error message.
<reya276> let me pastebin  the output one sec
<maxolasersquad_h> k
<reya276> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/550455/
<maxolasersquad_h> Try to browse to http://extras.ubuntu.com/
<maxolasersquad_h> Also, see if you can get to http://ppa.launchpad.net/
<maxolasersquad_h> My guess is that you either have a DNS or routing issue with your ISP.
<maxolasersquad_h> Could be a firewall or host issue as well.
<reya276> I can get to the first URL and the second one too
<reya276> they both work from the browser
<maxolasersquad_h> Can you view http://ppa.launchpad.net/am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg
<reya276> yes
<maxolasersquad_h> Open up Synaptic and then click on Settings->Preferences.
<maxolasersquad_h> Make sure, in the Network tab, you have "Direction connection to the internet" clicked.
<maxolasersquad_h> s/Direction/Direct
<reya276> yes that is setup that way
<maxolasersquad_h> Something weird is happening.  Apt is reporting that it cannot resolve ppa.ubuntu.com and cannot resolve extras.ubuntu.com
<reya276> right
<maxolasersquad_h> But Ubuntu can clearly resolve them, as you have demonstrated.
<reya276> How about where it says "Reloading outdated package information"? in the general tab. right now is set to Always Ask
<maxolasersquad_h> That's how mine is set as well.
<reya276> see now I got this error
<reya276> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<maxolasersquad_h> Are you getting the errors with ppa.ubuntu.com and extras.ubuntu.com this time?
<reya276> is like they are different errors, if its not the extras then is the archive
<reya276> no this time is the archive.canonical.com
<maxolasersquad_h> It could just be that those servers are having issues then.
<maxolasersquad_h> It may not be anything to be concerned about on your end.
<reya276> no now I got a different error of a PPA I just added and I know that it is working correctly
<reya276> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/backports/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release.gpg  Something wicked happened resolving 'ppa.launchpad.net:http' (-5 - No address associated with hostname)
<reya276> is like somehow they change all the time, so something has got to be wrong
<reya276> and is not my ISP because I can access all sites everywhere
<maxolasersquad_h> I believe it is a problem with the servers hosting ppa.ubuntu.com 
<reya276> let me check my wireless router firewall
<maxolasersquad_h> They are only responding sporadically to your requests.
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm not sure how they are setup, but if it's colocationed, the ones you are hitting could be getting taxed right now, and you are only able to get in sporadically.
<maxolasersquad_h> Try again tomorrow and see if you still have the problem.
<maxolasersquad_h> You could also try using another DNS provider, such as OpenDNS or Google's DNS.
<reya276> how can I get my DSN address
<reya276> the one from my ISP?
<maxolasersquad_h> You are using a router, right?
<reya276> yes
<maxolasersquad_h> You should be able to set your DNS in your router settings.
<maxolasersquad_h> Google has 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<reya276> well right now is in dynamic
<maxolasersquad_h> There should be a way to manually specify your DNS servers.
<reya276> there is but I don't know what those are
<maxolasersquad_h> What is your make/model of your router?
<reya276> I let the ISP provide them automatically through my Wireless router
<reya276> Belkin N router
<reya276> I tried doing ifconfig but got nothing back
<reya276> I should be able to get a DNS from an IP address right
<maxolasersquad_h> In your web browser, go to 192.168.2.1
<reya276> oh I know how to get to the router admin as I'm in there right now
<reya276> I got my ip address which is 75.74.67.197
<reya276> but I can't get the DNS for it
<maxolasersquad_h> There's not place to manually configure your DNS?
<maxolasersquad_h> On my Zyxel it is in the LAN section.
<reya276> yes there is
<reya276> but I don't know what the DNS is, I only know what the IP address is
<maxolasersquad_h> Ok, put them there.
<maxolasersquad_h> The DNS should be 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4
<reya276> but I don't know the DNS
<maxolasersquad_h> There's usually a place to put a primary and a secondary DNS server.
<reya276> I'm trying to figure out what they are from my IP address
<maxolasersquad_h> Can you post a screenshot of the configuration screen.
<Chloric> evening guys
<Chloric> its been like a monath
<Chloric> hey itnet and roaxsoax
<reya276> ah ok I got what you were saying, I used the 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and it works
<reya276> so now let me try and update
<reya276> yeap no errors at all
<maxolasersquad_h> Saweet!
<maxolasersquad_h> ISP DNS FTL!
<reya276> cool, thanks
<reya276> oh one thing, I was able to add the repository for the krita 2.3 but it says it will install Mysql-server-core-5.1 for a graphics program?
<reya276> will this slowdown my PC?
<reya276> ok this is weird I install Krita 2.3 but I don't see an entry in the Applications Menu
<reya276> hey what do I need to install so that I can get the look of KDE Default theme cause Krita looks horrible
<reya276> oh and that DNS fix made my internet access faster wow
<maxolasersquad_h> reya276: I'm glad to hear that Google's DNS is giving you faster browsing.
<maxolasersquad_h> ISPs have a pretty strong reputation of providing horrible DNS servers.
<reya276> yeap
<reya276> hey how can I get the Krita to look the same as in KDE but in Gnome
<reya276> Krita looks horrible for some reason
<reya276> like I'm missing the QT4 widgets or something
<maxolasersquad_h> I don't know.
<reya276> for some reason it feels like is missing something like the theme looks all weird, maybe I'm missing a pacakge(s) or something
<maxolasersquad_h> The only KDE app I run is KolourPaint, and it looks fine in Gnome.
<reya276> like it does not look like this http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_D1EpnOVJuA8/TJ8sbzChNtI/AAAAAAAADMo/dmJ9bO6q6LE/s1600/krita02.png
<maxolasersquad_h> KolourPaint is giving me the Gnome decorations.
<maxolasersquad_h> The minimize/maximize, etc. buttons are on the top-left.  Everything else looks like a regular KDE app.
<reya276> right at work it looks like that too but not here
<maxolasersquad_h> gidimanunaki: What does the gidi part mean in your handle?
<gidimanunaki> Well, the gidim part loosely translates to "ghost" or "spirit".
<maxolasersquad_h> Gotcha.  Cool.
<gidimanunaki> The rest is easily guessed, but does not translate to "lost native tribe".
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm familiar with the Anunaki deal.
<gidimanunaki> Pretty rare. Not many people take an interest in old Sumerian.
<reya276> see it looks weird http://img205.imageshack.us/i/ubuntukrita23.png/
<maxolasersquad_h> It ties in with a lot of mythology, Judaism, muslim, conspiracy theories, greys, etc.
<maxolasersquad_h> I find such things fun and interesting, and read up on those subjects from time to time.
<gidimanunaki> I can out-geek you there. I've been reading up on this for a few days: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knuth_-yllion#Myriad_system
<maxolasersquad_h> Isn't one of those powers supposed to be a googleplex?
<gidimanunaki> Eventually. But I was sticking to the -yllions.
<maxolasersquad_h> Or whatever number Google is named after.
<gidimanunaki> 10^100.
<gidimanunaki> Googolplex is 10^(10^100)
<maxolasersquad_h> Yeah.
<maxolasersquad_h> My two claims to nerddem is being able to recite pi to 20 decimal places, powers of two up to 2^12 off memory.
<gidimanunaki> Just 2^12?
<maxolasersquad_h> Though, being able to count by powers of two has actual practical application.
<gidimanunaki> I only ever memorized Pi to 10 places.
<gidimanunaki> I used to count by powers of 2 or 10 or random others when I was a kid. It was my form of fun.
<maxolasersquad_h> After 4096 I have to start actually calculating the numbers.  2^12 will get you where you need to 95% of the time.
<gidimanunaki> 8192, 16384,32768,65536,131072,262144,524288,1048576,2097152... I forget. I used to know further much faster.
<maxolasersquad_h> I'm always surprised at how few programmers immediately know the significance of 32767.
<gidimanunaki> 4194304,8388608,16777216,33554432... okay, that's it.
<gidimanunaki> lol
<gidimanunaki> It's the end of 32-bit?
<maxolasersquad_h> It is hex FF in decimal
<maxolasersquad_h> Er, FFFF
<gidimanunaki> Yep.
<maxolasersquad_h> Which is why, in so many languages, it is the limit of what a variable can hold.
<gidimanunaki> It's hard to reconcile binary with a myriad system though.
<maxolasersquad_h> I once read a book, like fifteen or more years ago (I'm 30) on how computers do complex math in binary.  It was pretty interesting, but way beyond anything I cared to commit to memory.
<maxolasersquad_h> It was pretty interesting though.  Doing powers and stuff is pretty easy if you know the tricks.
<gidimanunaki> Yeah, I've done math in binary.
<gidimanunaki> But that myriad system, what struck me as fascinating, was that each order of magnitude up is the square of the one below it.
<maxolasersquad_h> What is the pattern?  I see that there are powers of 1-8, then after that there is pattern, but I cannot nail down exactly what it is.
<gidimanunaki> I spend the last few days doing the powers, from 10^1 to 10^256.
<gidimanunaki> The pattern gets easier as you practice.
<gidimanunaki> http://westwood.fortunecity.com/hermes/490/yllion.txt
<gidimanunaki> Make that 10^512.
<gidimanunaki> You just follow the pattern up. Myllion, ten myllion, hundred myllion, ten hundred myllion, myriad myllion... etc.
<gidimanunaki> Then a myllion myllion is a byllion.
<maxolasersquad_h> So it's a naming convention for counting really large numbers?
<gidimanunaki> Yep. The best part being that each next one up is the square of the previous. So you can logically count much higher numbers with less words.
<gidimanunaki> Well. Less new words.
<maxolasersquad_h> I see
<gidimanunaki> Since a standard Billion is 10^9, but that Byllion is 10^16.
<maxolasersquad_h> Well, here's my latest obsession: http://www.openstreetmap.org/
<maxolasersquad_h> http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=30.405862&lon=-84.219353&zoom=19
<gidimanunaki> Interesting.
<maxolasersquad_h> I've been working on http://www.openstreetmap.org/?lat=30.39777&lon=-84.2194&zoom=15&layers=M for a few months now.
<gidimanunaki> Wow. That's nice.
<maxolasersquad_h> Thanks
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<reya276> ok guys who wants to take on a Hard Drive issue this Morning?
<reya276> KDE 4.5.1 is Amazing, true beauty on a screen
<reya276> I installed that bad boy last night at home along with Krita and is short of just awesome
<reya276> so no one wants to take on the challenge of getting this external HD working with Ubuntu
<reya276> booh hoooh
<maxolasersquad> reya276: I'll take on the HD if you will take on the invoice validation I'm working on. ;)
<reya276> LOL
<reya276> sounds like fun, what language are you using to build it
<maxolasersquad> PL/SQL
<maxolasersquad> We've been rewriting our inventory, invoicing, and billing system for about a year now.  It has to be ready by the end of February.
<reya276> so you guys are using Oracle?
<reya276> or Perl + SQL
<maxolasersquad> Oracle and PHP
<reya276> good combination
<reya276> how is the DB performance?
<maxolasersquad> Very good.
<maxolasersquad> Performance-wise, I'm very happy with Oracle's database.
<RoAkSoAx> win 4
<zoopster> mhall119: you around?
<dantalizing> morning
<DammitJim> afternoon
<DammitJim> hey guys, can someone recommend a good bluetooth headset?
<DammitJim> I have the S9 from Motorola, but I'd like something more comfortable for the office
<ShawnR> jawbone
<ShawnR> i wont use anything else
<maxolasersquad> Can anyone recommend a good git gui aside from gitk or gitg?
<ShawnR> DammitJim: ppl ask me why my phone sounds crappy when i use any other bt headset
<itnet7> dantalizing: pm?
<reya276> hey can one of you guys help me out real quick
<DammitJim> jawbone?
<DammitJim> I just bought the S305
<DammitJim> ShawnR, jawbone... model?
<dorgan> hello all
<dantalizing> 'sup dorgan 
<dorgan> nm
<dorgan> ...how were your holidays
<dantalizing> we spent december in india, so my holidays were relaxed.... yours?
<dorgan> yeah mine were relaxed as well...I dont have any family down here....they all live in NY...and my wife just has her parents
<dorgan> i did have a google cr48 show up on my doorstep the day before christmas eve...so that was an early present
<dantalizing> nice
<dantalizing> its too late to request one of those, right?
<dorgan> i dont think so
<dorgan> i dont think they've sent our 60,000 yet
<maxolasersquad> I thought 12-21-2010 was the last day to request one.
<dantalizing> i thought so too maxolasersquad 
<itnet7> I haven't received one yet :-(
<itnet7> I think the deadline to request is passed, but I have the link, let me see if it redirects you
<ShawnR> DammitJim: i have the jawbone icon, it is the third jawbone i've had (i drive around town all day and use them EVERY DAY for work, all day long)
<DammitJim> I'm sorry... I meant headphones?
<DammitJim> is that 2 of them for stereo?
<itnet7> I was just able to register my wife on the link for the Chrome netbook
<dantalizing> nice
<itnet7> s/netbook/notebook/
<ShawnR> ah, headphones
<ShawnR> in that case, I like my Motorola S9s
<ShawnR> i have the older red ones, the newer ones boast "surround sound" virtualization stuffs (and are gray/black)
<DammitJim> ShawnR, I have those S9 but I only use them for running
<DammitJim> my ear openings are rather small and they hurt after using them longer than an hour
<DammitJim> I've tried the different adapters that they come with
<DammitJim> have you heard anything about the S305s?
<ShawnR> I use them for running, too
<ShawnR> oh...
<ShawnR> i have some like that (prior to S9s)
<ShawnR> those aren't so comfy either
<ShawnR> are you looking for sit down listening?
<ShawnR> not cheap, but sound great! http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10151&catalogId=10551&langId=-1&productId=8198552921665095015 i use these for non-running (or non-lawn mowing)
<ShawnR> the DR-BT50 from sony
<ShawnR> i think walmart has em for like $129 or so
<Spreadsheet> Hello
<Spreadsheet> What do you do for releases?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-06
<govatent> hello
<reya276> Anyone of here use KDE recently?
<gidimanunaki> Sorry.
<gidimanunaki> I love me some GNOME.
<govatent> i used kde a few releases back. its been awhile. did you have a question about it? 
<govatent> i always find more reasons why i love working with nix
<reya276> oops sorry dude I was away from my pc
<maxolasersquad> mhall119_: Ping
<mhall119_> maxolasersquad: pong
<maxolasersquad> I can't reach your tracker.  Would you mind checking it?
<mhall119_> try it now
<reya276> Mangopen61
<reya276> Morning Everyone
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Sorry, yep it is working now.
<dantalizing> morning
<reya276> oh oh for some reason I can use or mount any USB flash drives
<reya276> *I can't
<reya276> I keep getting a MSG about not having permission or that External is not the correct drive???
<reya276> weird
<itnet7> Morning, anyone testdriving Natty Alpha 1 using the desktop disk and experiencing Unity freezing up?
<itnet7> s/desktop disk/desktop iso
<reya276> nope I'm stuck on a system wide Hard Drive mounting error
<dantalizing> itnet7: it was flakey for me ... i've quit using it since ...
<dantalizing> i got random freezes or screen redraw issues
<itnet7> Thanks dantalizing, sounds similar
<itnet7> reya276: what has changed on your system?
<reya276> nothing, I think what happen was that the external drive I had before broke so I replaced it and now it is malfunctioning
<itnet7> ah
<reya276> could be because the ID changed
<reya276> so now even when I try to mount a USB drive it fails
<itnet7> have you tried to update /etc/fstab?
<reya276> so I can't create a startup disk or anything
<itnet7> with the correct id?
<reya276> no, want to help me with that
<itnet7> Sure, give me a sec
<reya276> I would not even know how to obtain the ID
<reya276> I actually need to fix it that drive so that I can re-start backing up my system
<reya276> I also wanted to partition that new drive so I can install Kubuntu 10.10 on it but I can due to this issue
<reya276> so I'm totally stuck
<itnet7> so run this at a terminal: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<itnet7> does it show your new uuid?
<reya276> total 0
<reya276> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-01-04 11:53 0b0dae67-1f57-479a-b6bb-f9d40b83e5ef -> ../../sda5
<reya276> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-01-04 11:53 2394e4e2-7306-4f5a-8358-21750566d7f8 -> ../../sda3
<reya276> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2011-01-04 11:53 99ce2e41-a8a0-47fa-930e-3b1546c6ead6 -> ../../sda1
<itnet7> let me check something
<itnet7> Is the external drive connected?
<reya276> right now the HD seems to be mapped to a Directory called External
<reya276> yes
<itnet7> what happens when you type: sudo fdisk -l
<reya276> I have an external SATA connection
<reya276> one sec let me pastebin this
<itnet7> can you thanks
<itnet7> and this too if you don't mind... : mount
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551116/
<reya276> mind, you are helping me dude
<itnet7> :-)
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551117/
<itnet7> sorry no colon just mount
<itnet7> reya276: can post the output of the mount command without adding the colon, so just mount all by itself
<itnet7> s/can/can you/
<reya276> k
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551122/
<reya276> itnet7: Here is the content of my /etc/fstab file as well http://paste.ubuntu.com/551127/
<itnet7> reya276: just trying to see if I can narrow down what you need to do in order to fix it so give me a few bbiab
<reya276> k
<itnet7> reya276: one more pastebin... output of: cat /etc/mtab
<reya276> k
<reya276> http://paste.ubuntu.com/551139/
<itnet7> I would try commenting out the last line in your /etc/fstab
<itnet7> the one that says /dev/sdb1 /External
<itnet7> do a quick dmesg command before you plug in the drive
<itnet7> then do dmesg again and see what it reports after plugging in the drive
<maxolasersquad> Total fail.  Received an e-mail from my company about the dangers of flourscent bulbs, immediately followed up with the snopes article debunking it.
<reya276> itnet7, I did what you said but nothing changed
 * MichelleQ just signed up to do a session for User Days.
<MichelleQ> woot?
<maxolasersquad> MichelleQ: Woot!
<MichelleQ> what possesses me to do these things, I'll never know.  But here goes nothing!
<itnet7> reya276: no change to dmesg after commenting out that line in fstab and unplugging and replugging it in?
<reya276> Hey does anyone know how many concurrent connections does SQL Server 2000 can have?
<reya276> itnet7, it does not seem like it but then again I could be wrong since I'm not a linux pro
<itnet7> reya276: pm?
<reya276> huh?
<itnet7> I was just thinking we could pm to continue
<reya276> oh sorry dude I had to change my Yahoo IM due to porn chics trying to contact me, the new IM id is reya10276
<zus> hi guys, been awhile.
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: dude!! I drop my N1 to the toilet
<RoAkSoAx> itnet7: i put it in rice for a couple of days and seems to be working just fine
<itnet7> RoAkSoAx: OMG, you're lucky
<itnet7> hey there zus !
<itnet7> zus: I was going to be in you're area sometime soon taking a certification exam
<MichelleQ> RoAkSoAx: dude, don't text from the can.
<MichelleQ> :D
<zus> finnally got the net  back and stuff. got a "N"used laptop,  thinking on putting ubuntu 10.10 on it
<zus> oh yea where is the exam?
<RoAkSoAx> MichelleQ: hahah the phone was off luckily... that's why I think it survided :P
<itnet7> Uhm, some testing center... 
<itnet7> MichelleQ: nice on the User day thing!
<zus> lol MichelleQ  i prefer to call the can the office, where texting is fine,  but hold my calls
<zus> probably in fort peice in IRSC campus?
<itnet7> let me doublecheck the prometric site
<itnet7> vue I men
<itnet7> s/men/mean/
<zus> im right now looking into getting my free magazine http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<itnet7> zus there are two centers.... You live PSL right?
<itnet7> Go4Cast, Inc. and Moore Solutions
<zus> yeah i live in  PSL.
<mhall119> zoopster: were you looking for me a couple days ago?
<zus> i got a Thinkpad Tseries (T1
<zus> T61 14.1 wide laptop
<zoopster> mhall119: yea...just wanted to see if you wanted to grab lunch this week...didn't realize you were out of town!
<mhall119> maybe next week then
<itnet7> nice zus  nvidia or ati?
<zus> itnet7,  this one is Nvidia
<itnet7> mhall119: how is the trip going??? 
<itnet7> zus: sweet!
<zus> ‎hope  10.10 or even kxstudio 10.04 (ubuntu) works on it, it still has vista on it, i might use the wubi and teach myself how to run ubuntu that way
<itnet7> zus: I played Enemy Territory Quake Wars on the one I was using from work (the nvidia t-61.. the ati t-61 barfed on me)
<zus> i played runes of magic for darn near 24 hours strainght,.. 
<itnet7> Nice!!
<zus> ithe bottom heas up really hot after a few hours, but  littereally  a few seconds over a fan its cools down
<itnet7> in ET: Quake wars you can fly helicopters drive tanks paratroop pretty intense FPS, I was surprised it handled it so well
<itnet7> it did get hot! I didn't realize that about the fan...
<zus> the comments on this fan was terrible. my buddy ordered and bought this llaptop and i was there when i came in in may 10. i got it  on xmas eve 10 lol so its kinda brand new
<zoopster> mhall119: next week I'm in London so week after
<zus> zoopster,  london is nice,...
<zus> itnet7,  2.00 gigahertz Intel Core2 Duo
<zus> ThinkPad Display 1440x900 [Monitor] (14.0"vis) / 4 gig ram. its the thinkvantage toolbox stuff i might loose on going  GNU/Linux
<zus> where can i get a nexus or nexus one? isnt that googles phone? what carriers have it?
<zoopster> egads zus london is rainy or snowy and cold - it's miserable most of the time!!!
<zoopster> zus: ebay is the only place for n1
<zus> zoopster,  true guess thats why there is a pub every three doors. lol
<zoopster> I would not venture for a nexus s...my n1 rocks
<zoopster> heh...good point!
<zoopster> n1 is tmobile and att
<zus> im listening to a podcast supplement to the fullcircle magazine from ubuntu and teyare talking about the android phones and  i have yet to find a nexus, they said the phone is metal or something. 
<zus> its about 15-25 minuts into the podcast its on the  left hand side http://fullcirclemagazine.org/
<zus> (dont tell anyone but this is my first time listening to a pdcast,....hahaha)
<mhall119> itnet7: we came back yesterday
<itnet7> Oh, cool mhall119 I saw the picture, but wasn't sure it meant you were home 
<itnet7> Hey there culb !
<dorgan> anyone in here have any experience with GIS mapping and such?
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: What kind of experience?
<dorgan> the ability to setup a database to hold shape information and then a system to sit on top of that to allow you to create new polygons
<maxolasersquad> Ok.  I don't have any experience with that.  Only with gathering traces from a GPS and mapping them with a GUI.
<maxolasersquad> I contribute to openstreetmap, but don't do any of the backend programming.
<mhall119> itnet7: yup, drove all day yesterday
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-07
<reya276> Is there an application that I can use in Ubuntu to create a windows usb installer?
<mianosm> I extended an ntfs drive (one physical drive, with 990 gigs of data on it, and extended it out the other 10) in server 2008, is there anyway that I can mount that volume in ubuntu? parted is only seeing the one parition and there is no fslabal or flags. :(
<maxolasersquad_h> mianosm: I'd post back in about an hour and a half when more people are online.
<maxolasersquad> It looks like there's an official LibreOffice PPA, ppa:libreoffice/ppa
<maxolasersquad> It looks like you have to get rid of OO to install the official LibreOffice packages, and I still had a bunch of warning during install, but once installed it looks much better than the one on the ODF website.
<tiemonster> I'm just going to wait until Google buys Oracle
<maxolasersquad> tiemonster: If Google buys Wal Mart, then we can be sure the apocalypse is night.
<tiemonster> who would want Walmart? ewe.
<maxolasersquad> Or, perhaps a merger between Microsoft, Wal Mart and Monsanto.
<maxolasersquad> They could call themselves MonRoMart.
<maxolasersquad> Then we'd just need Target, Apple and Cascadian Farms to merge so that we could pretend we have choice in the marketplace.
<BartDev> Hello everyone
<BartDev> I created my own Certificate Authority so that I can generate internal SSL certificates for application testing, now is it possible for me to create DNS zones for these certificates such as test.weapps.net or something like that
<mhall119> BartDev: each SSL certificate you issue will have a FQDN in its common name (I think)
<mhall119> as long as that matches the FQDN of the host, and as long as the certificate is signed by one your browser trusts, you should be good to go
<BartDev> mhall119, ok I understand. Now is there a way in BIND for me to create a Zone such as webdev
<BartDev> mhall119, and then create a subdomain called myapp.webdev and call it from the browser such as https://myapp.webdev
<BartDev> since is internally it should be possible right
<BartDev> it is weird because if I enter localhost it takes me to http://localhost but when I enter webdev it does http://www.webdev.com
<BartDev> which it should not since I created a BIND zone
<BartDev> do I need to add that somewhere else
<BartDev> oh I figured it out, you have to just add it to the host addresses
<tiemonster> BartDev: or fully qualify the domain: http://webdev/
<DammitJim> is it possible for a webserver to not close an http connection?
<DammitJim> where would I see what's going on in terms of connections and queues on apache?
<mianosm1> lsof -i
<mianosm1> DammitJim: 
<DammitJim> lsof -i thanks!
<mianosm1> or maybe: $sudo lsof -i | grep ESTABLISHED
<mianosm1> actually, sudo lsof -i | grep -i apache*
<reya276> oh my god check this out funny as hell watch the whole thing http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FL7yD-0pqZg
<mianosm1> if you stop the webserver the connection will most likely take a moment to die off.
<mianosm1> reya276: 11 million views from a video posted back in June... ;)
<reya276> huh?
<mianosm1> Yes, that video is hilarious.
<maxolasersquad> Is that the one where the customer wants the iPhone regardless.
<mianosm1> Yes.
<maxolasersquad> Note: NSF
<maxolasersquad> But it is pretty funny.
<mianosm1> DammitJim: was that the information you were looking for?
<reya276> oh epic http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHO8l-Bd1O4&feature=related
<DammitJim> yes
<DammitJim> but now I found out that this server is running IIS... what a crock of something
<mianosm1> IIS on linux?
<DammitJim> no lol
<DammitJim> another server
<DammitJim> brb
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-08
<BartDev> anyone here?
<BartDev> how can I fix bad sectors on a disk from the CLI?
<gidimanunaki> Um... fsck?
<BartDev> ok and that will actually help me fix the bad sectors
<mhall119> it won't actually fix them, it'll just mark them not to be used
<BartDev> ok thanks
<marine1> -what up fellas
<ljloverrj> hi
<ljloverrj> can you tell me a program for listing services in ubuntu
<shadowchaser> hello zoopster I just wanted to tell you thanks for the help the other day really helped me out
#ubuntu-us-fl 2011-01-09
<Spreadsheet> Why isn't a loco together with a lug?
<Spreadsheet> I found that around Ft. Lauderdale, there's many LUGs
<Spreadsheet> Miami, Palm Beach county, the state lug, this LoCo, and probably a SE one
<ejv> danstoner: try SIFR before for your web fonts? :)
<Spreadsheet> Which LUG is the biggest around here?
<ejv> danstoner: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scalable_Inman_Flash_Replacement
<ejv> you mean in florida?
<Spreadsheet> ejv: yeah
<Spreadsheet> I think the LoCo would be very big, since there are so many Ubuntu users
<ejv> im the last person to be asking, having never attended a meeting
<ejv> any physical* meeting that is
<ejv> try checking launchpad, there may in fact be some membership metrics
<ejv> although i can't vouch for them being up-to-date or accurate
<mhall119> Spreadsheet: I don't have numbers for any of the LUGs
<mhall119> but the biggest loco gathering we've had was just shy of 60 people
<Spreadsheet> mhall119: when was that?
<mhall119> last fall
<Spreadsheet> 10.10?
<Spreadsheet> 11.04 is not LTS right?
<mhall119> um...is that question in relation to loco size?
<Spreadsheet> No
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> neither 10.10 nor 11.04 are LTS
<mhall119> 10.04 is LTS, and 12.04 should be as well
<gidimanunaki> Well, later all you FL people! :3
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-03
<zorlac> need help gettingphp to work
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: ping
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: pong
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Are you working on the Calibre page sync?
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: it's on my list for this cycle, I haven't done anything on it yet though
<mhall119> why, you want to do it?
<maxolasersquad> I have setup the Calibre Library in Ubuntu One to sync across computers.  By doing that, if I read a book on one PC, and then switch to another, then the other PC starts me off right where I left off.
<maxolasersquad> I think just synching Calibre Library/metadata.db should do it, but I haven't tested just syncing that file, and not the whole folder.
<mhall119> that works for calibre
<maxolasersquad> There's also an xml file for each book named metadata.opf, but I don't see anything in there to indicate the page the user left off on.
<mhall119> but it doesn't let you sync with other ebook readers
<maxolasersquad> Isn't that logic application specific?
<mhall119> the data isn't, just book:pagenum
<maxolasersquad> I wonder if syncing e-readers with calibre also syncs the current page.
<maxolasersquad> Probably not.
<mhall119> not likely
<mhall119> that's why I wanted to write something that would
<maxolasersquad> The good news is that Calibre plugins are Python.
<maxolasersquad> I thought the desire was for page sycning to work across the PCs.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: across PCs, phones, tablets, etc
<mhall119> my personal goal is Calibre, FBReader and my nook Touch
<mhall119> the nook will require rooting though
<maxolasersquad> One thing that may simplify the process is if there was a single place to put books, such as ~/Books, the same way music and pictures have their dedicated, non-app-specific folder.
<maxolasersquad> As opposed to ~/FBooks and ~/Calibre Library
<maxolasersquad> ~/Books is already supported by FBReader.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: true, I was going to try and fine a filesystem-independent way of uniquely identifying books
<maxolasersquad> mhall119: Did some digging.  The epub file is a zip file.  In there is a file at META-INF/calibre_bookmarks.txt which is how Calibre knows where you where last.
<mhall119> maxolasersquad: ah, nice, thanks
<maxolasersquad> I'm not sure how FBReader does it.
<mhall119> be either
<maxolasersquad> I think it's in a sqlite file.  Either ~/.FBReader/books.db or ~/.FBReader/state.db
<mhall119> ah, cool
<mhall119> I was planning on using U1DB to syncronize data
<maxolasersquad> Yes, I think the table BookStateStack in state.db has it.  I'll have to verify.  Off to lunch.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-04
<ShawnR__> hello
<ShawnR__> anyone here have luck with installing nvidia optimus drivers in 11.10? i'm only running on intel right now, can't seem to figure it out
<ShawnR__> or is optimus still not supported?
<govatent> I don't think it's supported yet. 
<govatent> I heard they are working on it. 
<govatent> But I don't know 100 percent. I sat in on a session about it at UDS. 
<govatent> I was told to avoid optimus for now. Can  you set it to nvidia only in the bios? 
<ShawnR__> i haven't checked that in bios, i'll take a look and see
<ShawnR__> i was really excited about this laptop, but i thought the issue was hot switching, not NOT being able to use the nvidia at all :/
<ShawnR__> would be nicer than the built in intel video
<ShawnR__> this laptop is great in windows, but the elantech touchpad is super senative and not configurable much (elantech mousepads are just about as supported as optimus)
<ShawnR__> that's a /fail on my end... but it was too nice of a price on the laptop to pass up
<govatent> I think you can set it for nvidia only. you just lose the nice power savings from the intel card. 
<ShawnR__> nope :(
<ShawnR__> not on this one
<ShawnR__> i might be on asus's website right now looking for a bios update though... lol
<govatent> oh i saw it on a thinkpad i was working with 
<ShawnR__> this bios is really limited in features :(
<govatent> I just found out what a grave mistake I made with my mac. they seem to have a power problem. I feel like such an idiot right now. 
<ShawnR__> i was expecting a LOT more from ASUS
<ShawnR__> well, the grave mistake was thinking mac would be cool
<govatent> I was not going for cool. 
<govatent> i was going for i hope it wont fall apart like my last laptop did 
<govatent> :P
<ShawnR__> lol
<ShawnR__> which one was your last one?
<govatent> a 5 year old toshiba. Mobo was one amazing board. - the crummy gpu. but the casing was utter rubbish 
<ShawnR__> oh, well, i've never been pleased with toshiba
<ShawnR__> their P4 HT (desktop CPU in a laptop) blue cases were the worst design for heat and a really bad CPU for a bad thermal design
<govatent> the mac has been good so far. Owned it about a month. waiting for 12.04 or gonna run gentoo. but that aside, I just noticed a few mins ago there is a power problem when under a heavy load 
<ShawnR__> i also couldn't stand the ones for a while where toshiba put the ~ key left of the space bar and Del was where the context menu button is and the windows key was up where delete was
<govatent> yea i remember that
<ShawnR__> hmm
<ShawnR__> i really just don't like their keys and touchpads
<ShawnR__> if not for that, i was very envious of the macbook air
<govatent> i just got my dad an asus for the holidays. and i agree. very limited bios options. although great ubuntu machine 
<ShawnR__> if i wanted a smaller screen, that newer asus super thin one is REALLY nice
<govatent> but this is just an i5 and intel only gpu 
<ShawnR__> yeah, i5 myself here, it is a company laptop and couldn't justify to myself getting an i7 (my father's company, don't want to take advantage)
<govatent> I really wanted a system76. but there was no way it was in my budget. next laptop for sure will be a 76. or whatever the major linux laptop maker will be at the time. 
<ShawnR__> never heard of system76
<govatent> oh man look em up 
<ShawnR__> built with HW in mind specifically for linux?
<govatent> they make ubuntu computers 
<govatent> ill link you
<ShawnR__> nice
<ShawnR__> thanks
<govatent> http://www.system76.com/
<mhall119> govatent: zareason is the other big Ubuntu maker
<govatent> I kind of wanna return the mac now cause of this power issue. but not sure i can cause of the discount i got. 
<govatent> it works fine. i just don't know if this will be a major issue down the road 
<govatent> and thanks for that info mhall119
<govatent> ShawnR__: the reason i did not get the system76 was lack of financing options. 
<govatent> I am glad i did not use my credit card for it. they have been killing me with interest now. 
<ShawnR__> i was about to say without the winders license, should be cheaper and def. cheaper than a mac
<ShawnR__> i needed a windows license in case i needed windows for work (crossing my fingers i never will)
<govatent> I got 25% off the mac price. 
<govatent> and one year to pay it off
<ShawnR__> nice
<govatent> i have a friend at apple 
<ShawnR__> so you only paid $1500? lol (just kidding.... kinda)
<govatent> :P more like 1430 lmao 
<ShawnR__> wow, i was close :)
<govatent> lenovo was near the same price but 6 months to pay it off 
<ShawnR__> you coulda got a new credit card and did a balance transfer with a year no interest and got a system76 and for cheaper :P
<govatent> damit!!!
<ShawnR__> sure that would be a lot of work, but worth it, eh?
<govatent> very much so !
<ShawnR__> i mean, not that i've vever done that before or anything
<govatent> i think that would work. 
<govatent> i had not thought of that 
<ShawnR__> yeah, so long as your credit is good, find a good "Balance transfer" deal
<ShawnR__> buy it on your old CC, then balance transfer to the new one
<govatent> yea. school loans have not kicked into my name yet... :P
<govatent> Wish I had thought of that option before i got the mac. 
<govatent> well can't have any regrets now 
<balloons> govatent, what kind of mac you get?
<govatent> I got the current gen 15" with quad i7 2.2 with 4 gb of ram. i swapped the hdd for a 7200 rpm. the problem i am having seems to be on most models though. 
<govatent> I think it might have something to do with osx sucking though :P 
<ShawnR__> lol
<balloons> i have the early 2011 model, 17 inch
<balloons> i'm guessing you got the hw updated one
<balloons> some folks have done a ton of work on making them work nicely in ubuntu..
<balloons> including things like efi booting and using vga switcheroo
<balloons> just not for the faint of heart. I'm guessing Precise+1 will have very nice support for everything. Precise does everything out of the box on mine now, minus the fancy efi botting
<govatent> I already tried the alpha 
<govatent> so far its amazing! 
<govatent> not sure where we will be with the dual gpu. but i don't mind using just the amd one 
<balloons> it was not so cool on natty
<govatent> i actually got 11.10 running 
<govatent> its not tough 
<govatent> but unlike in 12.04 you must do a lot of things by hand 
<govatent> much so for the wifi 
<balloons> well, if your adventerous at this point you can efi boot and set intel only graphics (on mine anyway), thereby matching the mac os x battery life
<govatent> i did the efi boot. i just got a black screen. it was having issues with the dual gpu stuff. 
<govatent> i guess
<govatent> with mbr based boot everything worked fine. just no access to the intel gpu 
<govatent> i think dual gpus is just something that is being worked on even outside of the mac setups 
<balloons> govatent, yes your right.. not much support anywhere as of yet
<govatent> have you had issues with your laptop showing not charging when under heavy load? 
<balloons> no, no power issues I'm aware of
<govatent> like right now mine is not charging. the mag light is green. but my battery is dead. if i kill skype it will charge just fine. 
<balloons> it's been my primary work pc for some time
<balloons> well.. since I got it in March :-)
<govatent> ill have to ring apple about it i guess. don't look forward to that call 
<balloons> this under mac?
<govatent> ?
<govatent> oh yea 
<govatent> sorry i did not get what you were asking 
<govatent> i won't be using ubuntu till 12.04 
<govatent> or at least like a beta build 
<balloons> gotcha.. so yea, let that wonderful apple quality care take care of the not charging issue
<govatent> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/2787732?start=0&tstart=0
<balloons> if it's new and not working, they should fix you up ;-)
<govatent> it just started charging randomly 
<balloons> wow.. that's pretty neat haha
<govatent> you should be aware of the issue in case you run into problems 
<govatent> balloons: ping
<balloons> sorry
<balloons> well in my case, the laptop isn't mine
<balloons> and I've hated it :-) But i don't have to use it anymore after tomorrow, so i'm in luck on that front
<govatent> ah
<balloons> i find the mac keyboards lack of essential buttons annoying and the mac os lack of sometimes basic features like window management aggravating also
<balloons> but as usual, the build quality is bar none.. hardware is always touch noch from apple..
<govatent> lmao
<govatent> brb dinner calls. 
<govatent> gonna log off for dinner to let the machine cool off. be back in a bit
<govatent_> test
<mhall119> dang it's cold out
<svwilliams> 22 in gville
<svwilliams> I saw the high in miami was upper 60's which is cold for them
<zoopster> it's too cold
<zoopster> and it's only 34 here
<mhall119> 30 here
<mhall119> well, 33 now that the sun is up
<zoopster> it was 38 closer to the water at dawn...love that influence!
<zoopster> still to cold no matter how you look at it
<zoopster> or too cold even
<svwilliams> lol
<maxolasersquad> I was looking to get the new year started right by biking to work.
<maxolasersquad> That's not happening.
<maxolasersquad> I have my pride, but my sanity also.
<maxolasersquad> It was supposed to get down to the teens last night.
<maxolasersquad> And my crazy cat insisted on spending the night outdoors.
<svwilliams> my dog seems to find it invigorating he goes from napping to crazy after a quick trip outdoors.  I don't think he would go in side if it were for the fact that we live in a condo and I'm not staying outside with thim
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-05
<ShawnR__> anyone know of a way to flash bios sans windows?  is that aflash.exe util the one generally used on boot media? asus has no documentation on it
<danstoner> ShawnR__: definitely possible, some vendors provide bootable media (e.g. linux) that can flash BIOS.
<danstoner> but this would be vendor-specific, I don't know about ASUS.
 * danstoner wonders about running flash bios updates via Wine...
<govatent> You can do it via usb boot or a cd boot 
<govatent> asus usually provides all the tools to load onto a dos bootable disk 
<govatent> ShawnR__: 
<crashsystems> hello florida
<ShawnR__> govatent: i am pretty sure (IIRC) that the aflash.exe is the dos utility used on boot floppy's
<ShawnR__> however, i found that there is a built in flash updater in BIOS... it just only reads certain folders on the "C" drive that I thankfully never wiped
<govatent> yea but it also works when copied onto a cd with a bootable dos
<ShawnR__> yeah
<ShawnR__> good news is, somehow when messing with trying to get optimus to work (rather to just use the nvidia card), my wifi would start up disabled (i just had to check it in the drop down to turn it on).... after bios update... it works again?
<ShawnR__> not sure why/how that fixed it
<ShawnR__> it was next on my to do list, and I guess i can cross that off now
<jgdovin> freaking live booting off of our hackerspace pixie server :)
<govatent> nice!!
<jgdovin> so hows everyone doing?
<govatent> all good here 
<govatent> how about you jgdovin
<govatent> I am counting down for my vacation. 14 days left
<TiMiDo> lol lucky you,
<jgdovin> morning all
<maxolasersquad> jgdovin: Good morning.
<dorgan> ok maybe someone in here can help me
<dorgan> I am trying to give apache the ability to access Xvfb i have added the following to /etc/profile   http://pastie.org/private/w0fik8clnoauwbogvojuq   yet i am still getting  " Can't connect to X11 window server using 'localhost:1.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable"
<maxolasersquad> dorgan: I think you usually get that error when trying to run a GUI app on a machine with no X server.
<dorgan> maxolasersquad: yes but if you look at my pastie i am trying to use Xvfb to fix that
<maxolasersquad> I just read up on what Xvfb is.  I didn't quite understand what that was supposed to be doing.
<zoopster> dorgan: are you sure it is picking up that display variable change?
<dorgan> zoopster: why wouldnt it i have the export line in there
<zoopster> dunno...what you show "look" ok, but there may be a glitch in the matrix
<dorgan> yeah i've given up on it at this time..it s nice to have for what i am trying to do but not needed
<TiMiDo> hey everyone
<TiMiDo> Good Afternoon
<raubvogel> Anything exciting?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-06
<RoAkSoAx> 6a
<raubvogel> When you install ubuntu it asks for an account with sudo (and other) rights. For some reason, when I am running synaptic or whatever gui-based program that needs to elevate rights, that is the account that is asked for (as opposite to the ldap account I am logged into as even though it has sudo rights). Is there a way to change that?
<maxolasersquad> raubvogel: The password you type in /should/ be for the password for the currently logged-in user.
<maxolasersquad> I don't have experience with ldap accounts, though I would assume it wouldn't be any different.
<raubvogel> In my case, synaptic (to use an example) is  asking for my local/initial account password
<maxolasersquad> What is the verbiage?
<raubvogel> Ok. I was able to duplicate with update manager
<raubvogel> "An application is attempting to perform an action that requires privileges. Authentication as the suer user is required to perform this action. Password for raub:"
<raubvogel> s/suer/super/
<raubvogel> I can check auth.log
<maxolasersquad> What version of Ubuntu?
<raubvogel> 11.10 and 10.10
<maxolasersquad> In 11.10 I get a similar message, but the second part reads, "Authentication is required to perform this action.  Password:"
<maxolasersquad> I wonder if there is behavior specific to ldap account.
<maxolasersquad> I presume "sudo <command>" works fine.
<raubvogel> maxolasersquad: I have the same message you get with, say, synaptic and a lot of other packages. But some will do that
<raubvogel> Oh yeah. Sudo does that. However, person with problem is a Mac guy through and through.
<raubvogel> Command line == witchcraft
<raubvogel> ;)
<maxolasersquad> It must be the GUI permissions tool (can't think of the name.)  It has other annoying behovior, like if you try to administrer a machine remotely.
<raubvogel> On my machine (10.10), when I try the update manager, get the dialog message, and then close it, auth.log mentions nothing about my local (raub) user. http://pastebin.com/7Bx3Xm6W
<maxolasersquad> policykit, that's the name of it
<zoopster> raubvogel: is this because your ldap user is associated to the local user as described?
<zoopster> raubvogel: or due to pam not picking up or redirecting auth correctly?
<raubvogel> zoopster: local and ldap users have different usernames and uids (1000 vs 5019 for ldap)
<raubvogel> We did that so we can make sure that, say, we can keep kerberos away from local users in /etc/pam.d/common-password 
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-07
<crashsystems> hello florida
<TiMiDo> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2012-01-08
<bluebomber> Hi, everyone!
<maxolasersquad_h> Hi bluebomber
<Gingerbear_> hey all! hey bluebomber!
<bluebomber> Who the heck is this Gingerbear_ ?! Get outta here.
<Gingerbear_> I love you too bluebomber. this sofa isn't very comfortable. 
<Gingerbear_> or not lol 
<Gingerbear_> well.. Goodmorning all
<vikram_> my pendrive showing msg write protected ...... any solution ?
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-01-03
<devlos1> where does this florida team meet, or do they?
<devlos1> and hello all.
<devlos1> oh I just saw the portal page.
<devlos1> no upcoming events..
<devlos1> this group here is a chatterbox (rolls eyes and leaves)
<dedalux> Por favor compartan y difundan esto es para implementar el uso de #SoftwareLibre en las escuelas de Estados Unidos https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/promote-use-free-software-our-schools-libre-office-gimp-gnu-cash-and-other-gpl-software-which-cost/T1xGw1fZ
#ubuntu-us-fl 2013-01-04
<roaksoax> .win 17
#ubuntu-us-fl 2014-01-03
<DammitJim> Windows -> Cleanup doesn't seem to be working for me
<DammitJim> my Xchat window doesn't get moved
<DammitJim>  Windows -> Cleanup doesn't seem to be working for me
<DammitJim> <DammitJim> my Xchat window doesn't get moved
<DammitJim> ugh
<munz> meeting tomorrow still on right mhall119 
<mhall119> munz: tomorrow?
<mhall119> munz: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-us-florida/706/detail/ says Monday
<munz> lol, sorry, ment monday haha
<mhall119> yes, still on for Monday :)
<mhall119> speaking of, we only have 2 nominees for the florida team council: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1mQeZ4mEjLQvQLotM6deTuIP19gKUdCmxQFQZnnjVbFY/edit#
<mhall119> we need at least one more to *fill* the council, let alone have a vote
<munz> ok, what all is expected?
<munz> and/or needed?
<mhall119> munz: mostly just trying to promote activity within the team, passing information between the team and the wider Ubuntu community, etc
<mhall119> what dantalizing and itnet7 had been doing, but spreading it out over more people
<munz> ok, tenitavily i will do it :) ill confirm in the next few days or on monday
<munz> https://launchpad.net/~munzerelli
<mhall119> thanks munz 
<munz> no problem! excited to help, was just hesitant to make major commitments but this will be fine
<munz> :)
<zoose> hello
<munz> hello
#ubuntu-us-fl 2015-01-02
<Nothing_Much> underscores!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-04
<ahoneybun> holy crap mhall is not in here
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-06
<ahoneybun> Meetup this Saturday at 2pm in Fort Lauderdale
<ahoneybun> http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Florida-LoCo-Team/events/227688804/
<ahoneybun> mhall119, can you add the meetup page on the topic in here too?
<ahoneybun> Garheade, ping
<Garheade> sup ahoneybun?
<Garheade> No, I haven't had a chance to look around.
<Garheade> I'm a horible person, I know.
<ahoneybun> It
<ahoneybun> it
<ahoneybun> damn
<ahoneybun> it's ok I was just going to see if you can scope out a few places 
<ahoneybun> I'm looking at Google for some cool looking places
<Garheade> I can if you have ideas?
<ahoneybun> https://www.zomato.com/miami/great-wraps-west-palm-beach/menu?utm_campaign=GoogleMenus&utm_medium=Local&utm_source=Google ; http://www.allmenus.com/fl/west-palm-beach/228703-jersey-mikes/menu/
<ahoneybun> I don't really know what area your around
<Garheade> I'm on the border of wpb and lake worth.
<Garheade> I've hear Jersey mikes is really good though
<Garheade> Both of those places are fairly close to me. I'll try and check them out asap
<ahoneybun> thanks big time!
<Garheade> Thank you for looking around futher north.
<ahoneybun> np
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it doesn't look like I can, I'm not a channel op
<ahoneybun> weird
<Garheade> dantalizing itnet7 are the registered founders, they'll have to give access to you to update the channel
<Garheade> If they can't be found, you'll have to hit up #helpfromstaff to get set as a founder
<mhall119> I'll wait for itnet7 to be around
#ubuntu-us-fl 2016-01-07
<ahoneybun> not in this mediam
<ahoneybun> or IRC I mean
* itnet7 changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-fl to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Florida Team IRC channel. Please visit our LoCo Team Meetup Page for information about time and dates for upcoming events and meetings: http://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-Florida-LoCo-Team/
<ahoneybun> mhall119, inet7 says he will look into giving us power
<ahoneybun> or he did it
<ahoneybun> lol
<ahoneybun> Garheade, mari said you wanted to do something for my birthday? I asked her but I'm not getting anywhere with that lol
<mhall119> thanks itnet7, ahoneybun 
<ahoneybun> np?
<ahoneybun> XD
 * ahoneybun thinks mhall119 should carpool with itnet7 to this Ubuntu Hour
<itnet7> lol
<itnet7> mhall119: no problem I've add you both as chanops and took out dantalizing and statik
<mhall119> I don't think itnet7 wants to come and pick me up
<mhall119> oh man, has anyone heard from statik in, like, years?
<itnet7> mhall119: I have a bit, when I was going to make a job change, He introduced me to the owner of a local it security company, whom he met once up in Mass. (I think)
<itnet7> He is doing pretty well
<mhall119> that's good to hear
<ahoneybun> holy crap itnet7 is in here lol
<ahoneybun> have you heard from charles itnet7 ?
<itnet7> Yeah, I was glad to see he's doing well
<itnet7> ahoneybun: no, We don't work together anymore, I'll hit him up tomorrow though
<Garheade> ahoneybun: I thought it would be nice to do something for your b-day but you had skipped town.
<ahoneybun> Garheade, thanks! I still would like to do something though
<ahoneybun> mhall119, do you have contact with that system76 guy from fossetcon?
<ahoneybun> mhall119, also Code Camp is in 6 weeks so I wanted to talk about having our booth there with convergnce and having a talk too
<ahoneybun> I'll be on telegram
<mhall119> ahoneybun: you mean Ian? I chat with him on G+ sometimes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-02
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers ever watch TechRax?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DwDh_8Q1WM
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I really need to know how an iPhone will react if an aligator eats it. It's highly scientiffic and does not have anything to do with my wish to watch iPhones destroyed.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @ahoneybun That's cool.  I see it was built today.  I don't see the patchlevel.  that is more important than build date.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Dec 5
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> could be built today, but the patchlevel might be from last year.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> ok.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> This is TugaPower N
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> that's what I'm running on my Pixel as well.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Rebased on Lineage OS now
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I used to but lately his stuff has gotten boring for me
<floridagram> <KMyers> I had a long morning. I drilled a hole through my $800 3D printer
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Damn
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> What the heck?  Why did you drill through it?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, Dont worry, I did not go insane. I just upgraded the hotend to something that is much better than the stock hotend
<floridagram> <KMyers> See how it is a bit bigger than the old one (the old is on the left)
<floridagram> <KMyers> The installation steps are pretty involved. Completely take apart the printer, drill 2 holes, re-do all of the wiring to the extruder/hotend, re-assemble, clone the git repository for the firmware, modify the firmware, compile the firmware, re-flash the arduino, sleep, do a test print
<floridagram> <KMyers> Now that is a sexy Hotend
<floridagram> <itnet7> @ahoneybun, Happy belated Birthday, hope you have many more 😉
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Thanks @itnet7
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-03
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://bgr.com/2017/01/02/cnn-hacking-fallout-screenshot/
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler - https://www.ifixit.com/Store/Parts/Precision-Screw-Extractor-Set/IF145-118
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-04
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Looks decent.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Read the description closely
<maxolasersquad> Here's a project I've been spending an unhealthy amount of time on https://github.com/maxolasersquad/ff_companion
<maxolasersquad> For any fans of Final Fantasy 1.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @maxolasersquad, I have never heard of "Final Fantasy"... Is it some sort of sport?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> Nope, adult video for people on deathrow
<maxolasersquad> It's kind of like West World. ...
<maxolasersquad> You live out your fantasy and then the robots become sentient and kill you.
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> It's always robots. Why does it always have to be robots?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Because robots are good at everything except solving mysteries, telling a story, or giving a hug.
<maxolasersquad> I guess it could be robot zombie ninjas from outer-space.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Killer robots are well within robotic capabilities
<maxolasersquad> Robots also struggle with clicking that "I am not a robot" button.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I'd say no, it should be well within the capabilities of a visual recognition hooked into an X display
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That just prevents script kiddies
<floridagram1> <KMyers> ASUS' ZenFone AR handles both virtual and augmented reality … https://www.engadget.com/2017/01/04/asus-zenfone-ar-vr/
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I think this may be my next phone
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> My current phone. … http://www.lg.com/us/cell-phones/lg-K450-xpower
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> next month it will be 2 years with my phone
<floridagram1> <SivaMachina> Had my last one about 2+ years. It almost got to point of being the next Samsung Galaxy Bomb.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> What do you guys think about 6 of these in raid mode 5?  https://www.wish.com/m/c/58403e2f009f554edf1ba760
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> did you get them yet?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I still need to see one of them validated
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> likewise
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Not yet.  I got one and it is now a perfect 2TB system recovery tool, but slow AF
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It boots ubuntu
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> what version USB is it? I thought it was supposed to be 3?
<floridagram1> <KMyers> I want to actually see if it will hold 2 tb of data and is not fake
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> USB 3 or not, it's how fast the flash controller can distribute and how fast the flash can accept.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> i agree, if so, that will make a nice storage device for my kodi box
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Keith, I wrote zeros all night to it and it didn't fill up.  I stopped it at ~1.2 TB
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It partitions properly and seems legit when the tables are wiped.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Order me one and I will pay you back if you place another order. I logged into Wish on a VPN and it locked my account out for fraud. It is a pain to get that fixed
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Haha
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> speaking of which...
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I'm ordering a bunch tomorrow.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, I know, been slammed
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> lol, ok
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> at least when i go to buy one right now I won't get banned lol
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> what was the link again, @AdamOutler ?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> https://www.wish.com/m/c/58403e2f009f554edf1ba760
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> you said it was slow, but it's a USB 3.0?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> The one I have is slow.  It's also no longer in stock.   But remember you can't have it ALL for $8 and Universal Serial Bus specifications only affects data from the computer to the flash controller.  It doesn't represent the speed of the memory.  By that logic, all SD cards should be class 10+ because they use the SD interface.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> @AdamOutler
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> but i want it all for $8!!!
<floridagram1> <govatent> Adam, I'd like to use it to make a huge Bootable USB. Is the flash memory seem reliable? Like it won't wipe itself? I don't care about speed for the price.
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Mine isn't blue, btw.  No reason to think this one wouldn't be faster, but no reason to think it would either.
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Wow... I thought @govatent got Kidnapped
<floridagram1> <KMyers> And clearly since he has not, I need to get a refund
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> who's alan?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @govatent  yeah.  It takes about 6 minutes to boot Ubuntu.
<floridagram1> <govatent> Lol
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> so it might be better as a storage device rather than running applications on it?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> This could very well be Kingston flash memory trials.  I think everyone has heard about Kingston 2TB at Vegas today?
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> no, is CES going on now?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> @Ivoriesablaze yes and yes.  I have mine just in case I have a catastrophic failure and need to boot and pull info off a machine.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> and you definitely wrote over a TB to it to make sure?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Yeah.  My current plan is to RAID a bunch of them on a massive USB hub.  That ought to make bang-for-buck
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> alright, i'm trusting you on this
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> and if it does work as well as you say... you might have led me down a rabbit hole
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Hahaha.  It's 8 bucks.  That's a fancy coffee
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> That's 2 quarter lb sandwiches
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> true, but it's still $8 i could have put towards my own place
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> I don't yet trust the integrity of the devices.   But that will come with time.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> if i'm short by $8 on a down payment for a condo, i'm blaming you
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> that's off the usb?
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Yep
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> maybe try some heavy use as a daily driver for a few days with it... and yes, i realize what i just asked you to do
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> Nope.  Lol
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> meh, was worth a shot
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> It's just for recovery and installation of Ubuntu.
<floridagram1> <Ivoriesablaze> okay, that's tolerable, lol
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-05
<floridagram1> <AdamOutler> And another, longer one.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/01/04/nvidia-updates-the-shield-android-tv-with-a-smaller-body-and-a-new-controller-for-hands-free-voice-control/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> https://blog.google/products/assistant/coming-soon-google-assistant-android-tv-and-more/
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> yessss
<floridagram1> <KMyers> Sweet
<floridagram1> <KMyers> But unfortunately I really want to see it on non-pixel phones, Android auto and watches.
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> you can get it on non-pixel phones
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> have to root it but still
<floridagram1> <KMyers> @ahoneybun, I mean officially
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> maybe
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> I need to wipe my phone as it's been freezing a lot lately
<floridagram1> <KMyers> To be honest I really feel that the assistant is half baked. It lacks A LOT of features and some of the features vary based on device
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> 3 times just trying to open Pokemon GO
<floridagram1> <ahoneybun> still pretty cool
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> @Ivoriesablaze Nexus 6 update is out
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Is it 7.1?
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> 7.1.1
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> http://www.androidpolice.com/2017/01/05/android-7-1-1-image-and-ota-files-finally-available-for-the-nexus-6/
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Only 3 months late.
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> yea
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-06
<floridagram2> <KMyers> This video made my ears bleed https://www.youtube.com/shared?ci=2N8_nzdouR4
<floridagram2> <DanielCitrin> I didn't even click the link...
<floridagram2> <DanielCitrin> Ads scare me sometimes
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> Haha
<floridagram2> <AdamOutler> @KMyers  is that your company?
<floridagram2> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, Sadly yes... I am one of the people who developed and maintained that technology... (Buries my head)
<floridagram2> <ahoneybun> damn that video
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Supposedly Linux is similar to Eunuchs
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got a ubports hoodie in the mail yesterday
<floridagram> <KMyers> Mass shooting at the Ft Lauderdale Airport
<maxolasersquad>  I've seen at least one person make significant OpenStreetMap contributions in my area, spurned on by Pokémon Go. I've seen a few more that I think where Pokémon inspired.
<maxolasersquad> Pretty cool IMHO.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> everyone safe who was near the Ft Lauderdale Airport?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @govatent
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I feel like a horrible person. I don't feel anything about that
<floridagram> <govatent> I'm safe.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> good
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I don't think we have anyone else in Ft Lauderdale
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> I feel like a horrible person about that too.
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> ?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's another shooting
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Adams multiple personalities?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> No.  I'm just concerned that I am not concerned
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Not even a little
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> lost of humanity ? or just that there seems to be so many shootings?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Probably both
<floridagram> <Abrerr> How not concerned? It hasn't changed anything I'm doing today. I'll just wish the families the best and move on
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> It's been huge in my circles...  I dgaf
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> By talking about it we make it more likely to happen in the future
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Unless you have urges to hurt people it any socio tendencies, you're probably all good. :)
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Or**
<floridagram> <Abrerr> Hope you feel better
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-07
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Any one in Orlando want to do a Ubuntu Hour or something on Sat or sun?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Going to be up the weekend
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 @mhall119
<floridagram> <mhall119> Sadly my weekend is booked
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Alright np
<floridagram> <itnet7> @ahoneybun as in this Saturday or Sunday?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea...
<floridagram> <itnet7> Let me know where you're gonna be and I'll try to go over that way
<floridagram> <itnet7> If I can
<floridagram> <itnet7> but this weekend is a little crazy for me
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'm going to be at the Florida Hotel and Con center
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> near the Florida Mall
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sushi!
<floridagram> <itnet7> What's happening over there?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> my roommate is doing a DJ over there
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> they are paying for the room and lunch on Sun
<floridagram> <itnet7> Oh Yeah, now I remember  you mentioned that
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I might have 😆
<floridagram> <itnet7> Are you going to be working/helping him on Saturday
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I'll help set around 6pm on Sat
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> then I'm free
<floridagram> <itnet7> Well let's play it by ear, I will try to get my presentation done
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> no worries just thought it would be cool to see some people while I'm up there
<floridagram> <itnet7> Definitely
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram> <itnet7> How did that get put there?
<floridagram> <itnet7> lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> it's a sticker
<floridagram> <itnet7> Yeah, but I didn't do anything really other than moved a something near the keyboard
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I did it lol
<ahoneybun_> sintre: hey!
<sintre> hey there
<sintre> a special ubuntu channel for fl , hell who would of known
<floridagram> <itnet7> Oh, Cool, the way it's sorted in the telegram desktop clieent, I thought it was me
<sintre> hi all
<ahoneybun_> we have this IRC synced to a Telegram chat too
<ahoneybun_> that's what the floridagram is
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 gonna talk your ear off about stuff 😆
<floridagram> <itnet7> I think I may work on my irssi script and start getting back in the channel
<floridagram> <itnet7> lol no probelm @ahoneybun
<ahoneybun_> sintre: we've had 3 ubuntu release parties
<ahoneybun_> the last one was in Orlando
<sintre> i missed them all
<sintre> when is next one :)
<ahoneybun_> well 17.04 is coming out in April
<ahoneybun_> April 13 I think
<sintre> city decided?
<ahoneybun_> not yet
<ahoneybun_> Orlando is the great middle ground for everyone I think though
<sintre> yea train ticket there isn't that bad either
<ahoneybun_> us in South Florida carpool up to include as many people as possible
<sintre> to hub connecting
<ahoneybun_> nice
<sintre> any organized room share?
<ahoneybun_> hotel room wise?
<sintre> yea split cost
<ahoneybun_> well us from the South shared a room 
<ahoneybun_> some were close enough to drive back same day
<ahoneybun_> but we can work stuff like that out
<ahoneybun_> once we pick a place
<sintre> yea i'd have to stay the night for the party
<sintre> er we'll call it a confeence hehe
<ahoneybun_> we went to a Pizza place together
<sintre> :)
<ahoneybun_> hopefully FOSSETCON will be back this year
<ahoneybun_> on Orlando
<sintre> orlando has some inflated prices for lodging id why i asked , for obvious reasons
<floridagram> <KMyers> @sintre, @Sintre - what part of Fla Re you in?
<sintre> northern pinellas county
<sintre> zoned for palm harbor , but more closer to oldsmar
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> you can do it without the @ they will get hightlighted
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> crap it's getting late
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> night
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> welcome to the fold sintre
<sintre> thx honey have a good sleep
<ahoneybun_> xD thanks
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hey @RazPi - I looked at that ZTE phone at T-Mobile today. It felt really solid
<floridagram> <RazPi> Im hearing strange banging noises outside behind the fence
<floridagram> <RazPi> Its either a raccoon or some dude
<floridagram> <RazPi> Thinking its a raccoon. Want to check but don't want to be that guy in the movies
<floridagram> <KMyers> It could also be some dude banging a raccoon
<floridagram> <RazPi> I mean thats also a possibility
<floridagram> <RazPi> This is florida
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, Exactly
<floridagram> <RazPi> In going to walmart for milk
<floridagram> <RazPi> Tring not to give in to eating at McDonald's
<floridagram> <RazPi> But if I do
<floridagram> <RazPi> What do you recommend
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> https://imgflip.com/i/1h86hq
<sintre> big mac unless the spot your getting it from is experimenting with that new waffle type nonsense
<sintre> fish-0 ley kind safe too
<floridagram> <KMyers> @RazPi, I like the chicken snack wraps
<floridagram> <RazPi> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/foodanddrink/10210327/McDouble-is-cheapest-and-most-nutritious-food-in-human-history.html @KMyers
<floridagram> <RazPi> XD
<floridagram> <KMyers> I disagree @RazPi
<floridagram> <RazPi> Those are amazing
<floridagram> <KMyers> Oh. BTW. I 3D Printed a 1:3 scale model of my 3D printer
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> WTF?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, ?
<itnet7> Looks Pretty cool 
<itnet7> Did it take long?
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> You should have made it creating a 3D model as well. :D
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Not as long as I thought it would - 5.3 hours
<itnet7> +1
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Google+ post by Adam Outler … https://plus.google.com/+AdamOutler/posts/5XducdZtDJz
<floridagram> <KMyers> My printer prints much faster since I re-built it with some higher end parts (new cooling system, new e3D hotend, new feet)
<itnet7> How long would it have taken before the mod?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, 7-8 hours
<itnet7> That's a great improvement
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7 - Everything in green was printed as part of the upgraded
<floridagram> <KMyers> I wired up the fans from some old 60mm fans I had in a box and printed up the dual shrouds.
<itnet7> Wow
<floridagram> <KMyers> Here is a before picture
<itnet7> That's when it first starte the initial layer?
<floridagram> <KMyers> Here is the after
<floridagram> <KMyers> Yesm
<itnet7>  The honeycombs save filament, and make it faster? Is that how most things are designed?
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, U
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Yes, but it is not designed with the honeycomb, that is added by your slicer, it depends on your infill settings. It reduces plastic use and speeds up the print
<floridagram> <KMyers> The new feet that I was printing in that photo took 6 hours, if I made them solid, it would have taken over 30
<itnet7> Wow
<floridagram> <KMyers> Unless the part is going to be a functional part that will take a lot of strain, I would never go solid
<floridagram> <KMyers> I would print gears and tools solid in most cases but thats about it
<floridagram> <KMyers> I do most of my prints between 10-20%
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7 - Even at 15%, it is still insanely strong. For example the nut and head of that bolt I gave you a few months ago were at 15% infill.
<floridagram> <KMyers> The shaft of the bolt is solid as it is not thick enough to have infill
<itnet7> That's incredible
<floridagram> <KMyers> Here is another one for you
<floridagram> <KMyers> Those are woodfill
<itnet7> They look as if they took quite a while
<floridagram> <KMyers> @itnet7, Nope, only 90 minutes each
<floridagram> <KMyers> That was before I did the upgrade
<itnet7> Are they small? 
<floridagram> <KMyers> About 3 inches from top to bottom
<floridagram> <KMyers> I can do 8 at a time on my printer
<floridagram> <KMyers> Technically I can have 10 running at a time if I run both of my printers
<floridagram> <KMyers> Here is a photo of my makerspace, it needs to be cleaned up a bit. I am still working on some upgrades
<itnet7> I am going to try and get one soon
<floridagram> <KMyers> Let me know when you are ready. I keep an eye out of things and some deals out there are pretty bad
<itnet7> Thanks will do
<floridagram> <KMyers> Just a heads up @itnet7 - The primary printer I am running is on clearance and can be picked up fairly cheap (600-700 ish). It is upgradable, hackable and uses off the shelf parts and open source firmware.
<floridagram> <KMyers> It is the Robo3D R1 Plus
<floridagram> <KMyers> https://store.robo3d.com/collections/r1-plus-limited-time-sale
<floridagram> <KMyers> Out of the box, it works well and will tackle anything you throw at it. If you are not afraid of using a drill, upgrading the hotend is worth it
<floridagram> <KMyers> Hell, there is an Arduino MEGA under the hood of the Robo3D R1, it really does not get more open then that. Even @AdamOutler would approve
<floridagram> <itnet7> Cool
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> @KMyers I'm curious how many people have followed you on G+ today.
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> 😁
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Got here!
<floridagram> <KMyers> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/01/07/tv_anchor_says_alexa_buy_me_a_dollhouse_and_she_does/
<floridagram> <KMyers> HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!
<floridagram> <KMyers> Does anyone know anyplace in Florida that sells Raspberry Pi's?
<floridagram> <itnet7> @ahoneybun get there a little early, no? I won't be able to get over there today. If I can get some of this work done, I was planning on trying to get over that way tomorrow
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Just letting you know I got here
<floridagram> <chuckr> Radioshack use to sell a kit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Oh yes a starter kit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> And @chuckr your alive!
<floridagram> <chuckr> Also Barnes and Noble had some during Christmas
<floridagram> <KMyers> I hate you
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> xD
<floridagram> <itnet7> @ahoneybun any good after the holiday sales?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> tbh I did not spend much time in here
#ubuntu-us-fl 2017-01-08
<itnet7> Hey there C13L0 
<C13L0> hey :D
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Heyo
<floridagram> <KMyers> -----BEGIN PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK----- … mQENBFg2iOoBCADKyGfXE0Vds7li65DJKTavl4+Y5ZAEMQhrWfKfwFUxUDlbGk9y … guLP9vI2x2EOTDQ1D7FfN9hvwR/hY6qeYQYt71A8BKIB9IifVleuDcGExqfNwYG0 … CNsPT3+M7/ZS4P3i27UeHGGqIfKR5cN7ek8+rsmqLFLAwDdMg9QRhfcMfU0huJVl … ifZyNujkenLYbYDz5mBtuI2WFYww73C1BV1FOAz2dap/TfUDBA/3VXh0Hh+TCrxm … W18rICb5Y9OLWzK9CYR42Uv9LrfR5cBQF7/REID1d4NNRbKpDAixZKTWOO0UO4uD … 4KkZ7pymtUKL+DJQl20D0aju/1+sBQts7
<floridagram> KGh0dHBzOi8va215ZXJzLm1lKSA8S2VpdGhJb2tlcGFNeWVyc0BHTWFpbC5jb20+ … iQE3BBMBCAAhBQJYNojqAhsDBQsJCAcCBhUICQoLAgQWAgMBAh4BAheAAAoJEGbR … 5Q9cn7yt010H/j/p9roV72l/gFqFyiXQkWrCZKhcfd6GWU25fubMHJnl42tQ1k8k … aeCX1UylnJuEt9LAboVAdh3BZHEMNXd9P2psZYNkNvYllJ3/HFuofVYARuCuDmKM … biKmYwaozI7QshTJLXNVbX//EZVr6X+cu+LCf62qbFqvkxfKSEg1ZLmW8DQ3HI+m … b/kPM94wnsEohFlfcgNymZei5eK6jXiSYap6s4Gl9RRnLfCpgCEV1PBzc/OFnSdN …
<floridagram> +G3/iAX+96/WE09xZ6up/ROs6WM7U/vLp7xqMqkK9jChy6PFvPTwb9SstU6rmtwX … Wvd4ft0RSfTgnR5yl8ElaUapr9dLUcOLO8fRTEtlb3BlbnBncGlkK3Rva2VuOkBo … dHRwczovL3R3aXR0ZXIuY29tL0tlaXRoSU15ZXJzL3N0YXR1cy84MTc5MDk4NzQz … NDAyNzAwODOJATAEEwEKABoECwkIBwIVCgIWAQIZAAWCWHGZnwKeAQKbAwAKCRBm … 0eUPXJ+8rZBCCADEV8ssQVvHK7CMBqiymv00HpXbdKjwWVf2gZ6CZt+z6k2Jpb2P … fSjPZjZLSMBmwcDLZcWfVE4dlapHmARiW52FSyxT1MsPSaO7Mjw3g5aiojmMcgH9 …
<floridagram> c7NAymKpN0zE3aO4kGxEshtzdQC9YnwlpEHYCyJ7EWZ6JOzn+FZQN1oVQVt2EDMy … DEUqv5WmaUMsApFodwLXzDfom21blEmJ5uovfeR3ej4JwpAyUlyAqNKbkEegIKuA … tTYJUPMPMmEjw2uGMOjrvockAssVxmFA0CjhsGmjTdtZxG/wkp4IMkJEgGViKEth … zRenDfCkt3I6iU4fV/RZxuNXyrmXoR/S3XlMuQENBFg2iOoBCADgk6nbwQb/6UNY … uF363qJn02bgTtOmOh6/9ul68eH3+uIv5Mzoscy0EK7I5+czqfd29UCISeZmX8oq … 21ZISxI+HMc6lJMV1fq5CO5ztxBh2aLrVrpdYkWJpDcvYxQ0mEwoRt6Jx6okETBw …
<floridagram> KPeMGm2R0xpq2eZUa/K/G+SGb9Ew6M/oz3LquEHO0zaLRxXieY5PTOlLS0UFJUnK … RNOoFtDPQsj0EA0Y/opKIRDGgAf+EVuDU7e2/mHG8HsMFglUGEjDNxd+GdCUqJDO … k0u2AYkdQbTv0uQFa6tkzbFTk6Sz0QdixmGy1MtaPm4YAhTplqpSD1s5Z/9/URB9 … PkibJ2qhABEBAAGJAR8EGAEIAAkFAlg2iOoCGwwACgkQZtHlD1yfvK0xhQf/Zv+u … 8ra+Wk+vBjMhu06fPzphJjCpm+w6IepZl6s7GhoRK/TAsnQCB8dueE3Omf8e9syO … T37RO43KKZJK2lV51jipVK0EygTYqsPFVO5yCIqpmQyHlhiSHpDMBA+7WqehV6J6 …
<floridagram> PWoVyqvFdiM2zseLQcsT3/7k9vouxqiG14o05l34sbx+x4+khn+Ad9Qq6R+RUVCz … RyQpsNkXJsDeeCCbnMcm1Fs7Z8cSWO2i6zIayGk+m2WLOVcpLGugEiNirljzV/1e … XKEmO1B5MEYFgLvN5cX2PDGH48wX/sF/0hb7nCEem+wpM1QZFey6SwoM5UsSHoPZ … DekR1SC1/+uqsT8p9w== … =lrI4 … -----END PGP PUBLIC KEY BLOCK-----
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Mmm
<floridagram> <AdamOutler> Why are you sending a pgp block
<floridagram> <KMyers> Sorry, pasted it in the wrong window. Just added the public PGP Key to my website
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 I'm trying to get Bryan to hangout as well
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> he seems to be free tomorrow, no time set yet though
<floridagram> <itnet7> Okay, I think I made enough progress to be able to meetup for a bit
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> nice!
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> @itnet7 I'm thinking of Ale House since it will have food that will be good for everyone
<floridagram> <itnet7> Sounds good, about what time, or you're not sure?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> what time would work for you since I'm right around the corner to it anyway
<itnet7> Which one is the one that's closes to you?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 1667 Florida Mall Ave, Orlando, FL 32809
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> but I'm not against other places closer to you down the road
<itnet7> I didn't realize it was @ or near the Florida Mall, That would be fine
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> yea the Florida Mall is like right down stairs from me lol
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> the hotel is conneted to the mall
<itnet7> Oh, You're in that one, with the starbucks :-)
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> 😆 yep
<itnet7> Are you guys driving back tomorrow night?
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> Sometime tomorrow
<floridagram> <Ivoriesablaze> http://www.slate.com/blogs/browbeat/2017/01/07/mark_hamill_reads_donald_trump_s_tweets_as_the_joker.html
<floridagram> <ahoneybun> I saw that lol
<floridagram> <SivaMachina> http://www.sun-sentinel.com/local/broward/fl-pines-police-officer-suspended-20170103-story.html
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-01
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy New Chicken 2018 S+
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Merry new years!
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Starting the new year off right! Champagne!
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-02
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Anyone have good uses for their google home? Or does it just turn off lights?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I use it for music lights and am adding a few new features next week
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> adding features?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://www.amazon.com/Sonoff-Electrical-Household-Appliances-Compatible/dp/B0773DFQJ9/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1514851529&sr=1-4&keywords=sonoff&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=64f0f09df053cb0ff847b41a23fce84a
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They allow you to safely create smart switches on 110v devices
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or if you want to try one - https://www.amazon.com/Creazy-Sonoff-Wireless-Android-Control/dp/B075SV2B9V/ref=as_li_ss_tl?s=lamps-light&ie=UTF8&qid=1514851529&sr=1-5&keywords=sonoff&linkCode=ll1&tag=tcz-20&linkId=8819dd1cee7977afc2c2d765b8877284
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> hrm - interesting
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Wifi toaster, go
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> IoT - internet of toasters?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Internet of Tostada's
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Internet of Trump.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Internet of tirants
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Inside the Taco
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, That man has 3 fingers. :o it all makes sense now.
<Doomguy> sudo apt-get install my-brain
<Doomguy> Heh
<Doomguy> Что тут за паблик такой молчаливый
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-03
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can't believe I'm asking this here, but is anyone happen to be selling / throwing away a mac that is capable of building a Unity project in less than half an hour?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm currently about to test out doing a hackintosh
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually I do know someone
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> https://www.theregister.co.uk/2018/01/02/intel_cpu_design_flaw/
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @SivaMachina, Yes, been freaking out over this all day
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Wow, is there a list of non-bugged cpu's?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> AMD reports that they are not impacted
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> any unaffected intel cpu's?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> None that are known
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> They say that all within the past 10 years
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> woooow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> and up up up goes the amd stock
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-04
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I just removed the "Intel inside" sticker from my laptop. Security by obscurity FTW.
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> I saw that tweet
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Yup. Strange. I thought it would have copied the link. Used Samsung Smart Select for the first time
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> https://twitter.com/martijn_grooten/status/948581711696351237
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.raspberrypi.org/blog/piserver/
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Network booting on pi made simple.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> This would be good for home speaker systems.
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-05
<maxolasersquad> AdamOutler That Pi link is exciting. I definitely want to see about setting something like this up this weekend. Thanks for the link.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> That's interesting - could be a lifesaver for me.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Im guessing it works over Layer2 for initial control? Not sure how else it's going to detect Rasp Pi's only - MAC Whitelisting or w/e.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> So basically -- PiServer <> thin_client_pi's
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Too bad it's Ethernet only. Damn 802.11 and it's Auth :(
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @Abrerr, O derp -- it's pictured on that page. 'Automatic' - so OUI then.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Ayyyyy -> B8:27:EB Raspberr Raspberry Pi Foundation
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Will have to fire up the Pis today :D
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Noooooooo http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Is swapping in Nemo a problem with the current gnome ecosystem?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> er.. an option*
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Am I misreading this?  You won't be able to drop files on to the desktop anymore?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Or is this a different kind of icon?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> What is this?
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I mean, the point of a desktop is to have a place to work with files, right? Not just display the worthless background
<maxolasersquad> I wasn't sure if they where saying that deskop icons, like Trash weren't going to show up, or if files within the ~/Desktop directory would not show up.
<maxolasersquad> It seemed like the latter.
<maxolasersquad> Cluttering your desktop is an anti-pattern. I use it to stick stuff that I absolutely need to address. Seeing icons on my desktop bugs me.
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Is it a deal-breaker?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Kind of a weird change for a 'desktop' oriented environment
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Ya'll sticking to GNOME w/ that change?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Or swapping out? Pantheon, Budgie, Cinnamon, etc
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Windows is looking good
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> +1 Ankiweb
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Windows - MS Windows?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I'm on it now. :\
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> @KMyers, Good
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, Either Windows 10 or KDE (aka Windows 8)
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> There's enough that bothers me with Windows that I'd prefer not to use it. :\
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> KDE was the better Win 7
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> You have a project with an MS dependency?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> reddit.com/r/unixporn
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @All - I am going to be buying the Samsung Gear S3 Watch. Would anyone be interested in buying my LG Watch Sport as soon as it comes back from LG to get the band repaired. I purchased in in February 2017 and it is factory unlocked as well
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> nah got the Swatch and happy
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I just git an SKX013 :\
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> got*
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I went online looking for a VT200 box.  I really want one.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I found this https://www.gearbest.com/temperature-control-mods/pp_219502.html  vape nation, yall!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @kmyers how much you thinking for the watch?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> $100,000
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Maybe about 180
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> House vs watch hmmmm..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Supposedly it's under 20k to officially love in a shipping container
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Maybe not counting foundation
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I know some people. I am sure I can find someone who can give you a few hours to "love" in a shipping container for $50.00
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Argh autocorrect xD
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I meant live!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Sure...
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://www.24hplans.com/top-20-shipping-container-home-designs-and-their-costs/#post/0
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Which one?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Need a general electronics it
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> *kig
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Kit..
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Actually the one at Lowe's is very nice
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And not too expensive
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hmm..
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Guess I'll get the cheaper one for now u til I go by lowes
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-06
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers are you using the gear already?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, No, buying it sometime this week
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I'm going crazy trying to figure out if I will replace my Pebble
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Run it til death!
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> My Pebble has been such a trooper. And third party notifications on the s3 seem to be lacking
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> I think pebble did it right. AW is kinda strange.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, I really am looking forward to Samsung Pay on the watch
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Been on an automatic kick lately trhe last few months.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I wanted the watch for Samsung pay, but now that I have a slim case Samsung pay on my phone works great
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @KMyers, The Gear purchase is strictly for Pay? It's running Tizen, no?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> It is
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Abrerr, No, just a perk
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I really really really truly hate mac.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I hate that it's always a problem to develop for because you're bolted to the need for its hardware to program it.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Same
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://zwischenzugs.com/2018/01/06/ten-things-i-wish-id-known-about-bash/
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-01-07
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://hackernoon.com/im-harvesting-credit-card-numbers-and-passwords-from-your-site-here-s-how-9a8cb347c5b5
#ubuntu-us-fl 2018-12-31
<maxolasersquad> https://www.zdnet.com/article/eu-to-fund-bug-bounty-programs-for-14-open-source-projects-starting-january-2019/
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> https://www.tomshardware.co.uk/banana-pi-24-core-server-arm,news-59648.html
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Oh...
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> NVMe and TensorFlow... SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yeah, i knew tensorflow would catch your attention
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy Birthday @ahoneybun
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> holy crap, it actually is his birthday
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> It is indeed. Thanks @KMyers
<maxolasersquad> 🎉🥳
<maxolasersquad-k> 🎉🥳
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Happy birthday Aaron!
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> what they said
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> :-P
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> Thanks @RazPi and @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <ahoneybun> And Max
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Lol. Web server issues
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Battery started swelling and required $3 replacement
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers picked up a book on your suggestion
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> May revisit my drawing again since I want to get back to those robot plans
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-01
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://www.theverge.com/2018/10/9/17957424/google-home-mini-mickey-mouse-disney-den-series
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> i know someone who would actually love that
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> it would be awesome if it used mickey's voice
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm can't get YouTube tv
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Just want to watch New year's livestream
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> What happens when you try?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Something about update my location
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> But no matter how many times I do it it gives me the same screen
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> No worries though! Watching the timesquare site stream
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> On what device?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Happy New Years
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Happy new years
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Happy New year
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> happy blue gear
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It begins.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://goo.gl/images/4iy7Xe
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Happy poo smear
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://goo.gl/images/qRHced
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> These emus have been seen rapping.   This is a "Rap Emu Rear". :D
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Rap emu rear, @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I found a usecase where I don't mind using docker @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Windows! :D
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> For setting up that nightmare of a build environment that is two visual studios and msys2 and if possible the windows sdks
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Docker on windows... WTF
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Just kidding, unfortunately Windows containers cannot be used on Linux and Linux containers cannot be used on Windows
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - That training application has officially been running for 48 hours and is still going
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I have Ubuntu, once I have things moved a bit I could try running it this week
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I've signed up for an introductory law course
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> On coursera
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Open to suggestions of good courses in that vein
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Interesting but why
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm tired of running into situations where I feel so helpless. I.e. - right now it's Comcast.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> 2 weeks without internet, changes made to the house without authorization, and bounced between tech support and service center 4 times
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh and every time they say a supervisor will call they never do.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Vaguely, I know that I can send certified mail to guarantee a response but that's why I need to understand more about what I can or can't do.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @RazPi please use this responsibly
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh wow. Thank you I will.
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They told me if I ever had an issue I could call them directly
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I tried to get a direct number at the gateway escalations and they wouldn't
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> They recognized my skill, apparently
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Nice!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> You know keith, on this widescreen monitor the ubuntu sidebar isn't nearly as obnoxious
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> My old ones?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It would not be
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> @RazPi  You can shrink the sidebar to make it less obnoxious.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's really bad on laptops and non-widescreen monitors
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I want as much horizontal space as possible
<floridagram-bot> <SivaMachina> I am using it on a laptop
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I think I learned something new about refactoring
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I can take advantage of scope to just move blocks of code into a function blindly, and then wire it in piece by piece without having to think too hard.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Hm.. nevermind, that falls flat if there's more than one variable generated, thankfully python makes that easy to unpack
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-02
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> @RazPi, Just refactoring in general or something like pycharm refactor?
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Publix shoppers #1
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Any idea where this key is from?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It was hanging on my mirror
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> No clue
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Did you add the cart there?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> No I found it all like that
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I kept the key, I'll look over my car for dents tomorrow
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Might return it to lost and found tomorrow if I don't find anything, or leave it with the police
<floridagram-bot> <Abrerr> Maybe the store caught it on security cam?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I asked if they have security came in the parking lot they don't
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> https://twitter.com/gynvael/status/1077671412847046657
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> wget needs update ASAP.  it saves usernames and passwords
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-03
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Samsung is releasing a Galaxy device that runs Windows http://phonedb.net/index.php?m=device&id=14250&c=samsung_sm-w737_galaxy_book_2_td-lte_am
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> That's a first.  Galaxy is codename for Samsung Android
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> The Galaxy Book 1 ran Windows .. but was x86/64. It looks like this is a ARM
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> I have one
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Runs windows 10 in mode s
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> Can remove the mode s
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-04
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Can it run Android?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @AdamOutler, I am sure it could if someone put the effort to Port it over
<floridagram-bot> <chuckr> It might
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers blast you I'm looking at pixelbooks now
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Worst email request auto response ever.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, Want to try a Chromebook to see if it works for you?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I know I like the form factor of the pixelbook, it's the thinnest next to the MacBook with a good keynoard, the only other concern is my ability to wipe it and put Linux on it natively
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, You could but ouch... The matebook may be better suited for that. Of course the keyboard on the Pixel book is by far the best I have ever used
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh wow it supports external gpu
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I didn't even know this existed
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Would need to test the keyboard
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> See if any of the Microsoft stores carry them online. May be a fun day trip
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yeah!
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It ticks the right boxes though, i5/i7, nvme, eGPU, and supposedly a good keyboard
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It is also on the thin side as well
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes, I wish there was an ultra small model though, I'll need a different backpack
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi, It is hard to find something that will tick all boxes
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> The build quality and thinness of the pixelbook is what was drawing me in
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I'm happy with the form factor of the Mac. I'm just not happy it's a Mac 😭
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Upsetting that they broke Linux installation on it
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I’m happy with my Mac
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> And happy with osx
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I spent an 2-3hours on someone’s laptop in the office that was running Ubuntu and needed to use virtual box to test and verify some networking stuff across multiple vms and the host on bridge mode
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Without going to the complexity of it all... it was a nightmare
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I wonder if Google's Alt-OS implementation will allow booting of Linux officially as well as Windows on the Pixelbook. It would in theory allow you to use the eGPU via thunderbolt
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> I was extremely surprised as well as I am surely an Ubuntu fan
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Just this was one frustrating occasion
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ghbd0wn, That should not be too hard to setup but I do understand. We had a policy at work that if I wanted to use anything but Windows, I would need to support myself as I could not go to the desktop support team if something did not work correctly. Fortunately I am pretty good with figuring out things
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> This was a mess
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> @KMyers, i'm extremely tempted to switch it to dev... but i'm using it as my work machine lately, so don't want to mess it up
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Your it support team is our clients.... we are the it for the it guys
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Joel. Are you at work?
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> yes
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Please report to HR
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> 😂
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> fool me once...
<floridagram-bot> <ghbd0wn> Lol
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @ghbd0wn, I have actually been using ChromeOS as my daily driver. It is pretty much able to run anything I thorw at it
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> except kdnlive :-P
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> though that might be changing soon
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @Ivoriesablaze, In my defense, it did run and it is not something I use too often.
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> haha
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @ghbd0wn, Well that was the first problem. Virtual box is nobody's friend.
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Oh my bad I read that wrong
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I thought it was testing a network from inside virtual box
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> @ghbd0wn, Use pfSense in Bridge mode and set up a virtual network.   The rest of the machines should be connected to the virtual network.   I've done something similar before
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I have a virtual network set up now.  pfSense is set to forward port 22, 443, and 80 to a machine in the virtual network.  That machine then distributes Apache vhost requests to the other machines.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - I may go over to Ungergrounds later tonight to get some work done. I think I need a change of venue to focus
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Might join, let me know when you head over
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> It will likely be after 6
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> @KMyers, What! A fun day trip.... Microsoft store.... Where is Keith!?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @govatent, Is it a crime to remove Windows and liberate machines?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I remember when people were jail breaking ios devices when the pdf exploit was around
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> In the stores
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Plug in some usb sticks and turn them on.
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - I think I am going to head to Undergrounds in a few minutes to try to beat rush hour traffic
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Ok, I'll come after rush hour I think
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Does it end after 6 or 7?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Around 6
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have arrived
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-05
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Heading down soon @KMyers
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Finally a good use for a Mac
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> Is gimp still the preferred tool for making image edits?
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I took a picture which i need to blur out some text in
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Or Krita
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> I just tried Krita for the fist time.
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> i have been seeing it on reddit. it's so goood
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Glad to hear
<floridagram-bot> <govatent> gives gimp a run for the money
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> Check out "VNC Viewer - Remote Desktop" … https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.realvnc.viewer.android
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> You guys use this?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I have used it in the past but have move to NoMachine
#ubuntu-us-fl 2019-01-06
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Strange
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> +1 954-538-0992
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> that's awesome
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - what was the name of that coffee shop you mentioned on Friday Night?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers Subculture?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> I went with Joel one time its in Delray
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> https://i.gyazo.com/86ac1756d0fb133aabe1873bde9dbf45.png
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> And West Palm
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> @RazPi - up to going today?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> And @Ivoriesablaze
<floridagram-bot> <Ivoriesablaze> Sorry, I need a weekend of not traveling at all for once, lol
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> @KMyers I think so, I have a party to swing by for a short bit in plantation, I made sure I could bring you if I did
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> It's some friends from college and their friends
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Ok. What time shall I head up
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Head up now I'll get ready now
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Your place?
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Yes!
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> Let me let the dogs out real quick and get some gas
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Sure thing
<floridagram-bot> <RazPi> Does a BitTorrent share the mac address of the router or the computer behind the router?
<floridagram-bot> <KMyers> I don't think so
<floridagram-bot> <AdamOutler> I know it shares IP
